# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Законы мироздания по Ведам.

## Ivan B1agoy

Кришна решил, что Кауравы заслужили смерти. Арджуна - воин убивал сторонников Дурйодханы, что они нарушили?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кришна решил, что Кауравы заслужили смерти. Арджуна - воин убивал сторонников Дурйодханы, что они нарушили?


Они много чего нарушили. Обман, коварство, заговор, неприязненные отношения к Кришне и вайшнавам, если вы читали Махабхарату, там переплетено множество событий, которые предрекли смерть Кауравов. По каждому событию рассказаны целые лекции.
Прочтите, в этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада раскрывает некоторые важные моменты: http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection SB/SB 1_9_49 Majapur 15_06_1973.html

Только почему-то перестали корректно копироваться ссылки, посмотрите тут, первая лекция, прочитанная в Маяпуре 15.06.73 года https://www.google.ru/search?newwind...5_06_1973.html

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Как тогда правильно относится к законам материального мира или к законам обусловленной жизни. Обусловленное состояние живого существа не даёт возможности познать абсолютную истину и не совершать греха по отношению к Вайшнавам и Кришне. Если гуна страсти и гуна невежества поддерживается гуной благости, то неприязнь к служению Кришне - это по-моему само собой разумеющийся факт. Мало того этот мир он как мне кажется создан для того, чтобы здесь именно этим и заниматься, не служить Кришне. 

Почему-же тогда законы этого мира таковы, что за их не соблюдение меня наказывают? Я ведь сюда за этим и пришёл, чтобы насладиться своей независимостью от Кришны, а он приходит и меня приговаривает.

Какова основная суть тонких законов Мироздания? Мне известно, что тонкая энергия более могущественна чем грубая, а духовная энергия могущественнее в миллиарды раз. Каковая их суть? Я понимаю что в кали югу ум не так хорош, и не получится их все вынашивать в уме, поэтому если кто-то может прояснить спасибо заранее.

Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси Спасибо Вам за Ваши ответы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как тогда правильно относится к законам материального мира или к законам обусловленной жизни. Обусловленное состояние живого существа не даёт возможности познать абсолютную истину и не совершать греха по отношению к Вайшнавам и Кришне. Если гуна страсти и гуна невежества поддерживается гуной благости, то неприязнь к служению Кришне - это по-моему само собой разумеющийся факт. Мало того этот мир он как мне кажется создан для того, чтобы здесь именно этим и заниматься, не служить Кришне. 
> 
> Почему-же тогда законы этого мира таковы, что за их не соблюдение меня наказывают? Я ведь сюда за этим и пришёл, чтобы насладиться своей независимостью от Кришны, а он приходит и меня приговаривает.
> 
> Какова основная суть тонких законов Мироздания? Мне известно, что тонкая энергия более могущественна чем грубая, а духовная энергия могущественнее в миллиарды раз. Каковая их суть? Я понимаю что в кали югу ум не так хорош, и не получится их все вынашивать в уме, поэтому если кто-то может прояснить спасибо заранее.
> 
> Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси Спасибо Вам за Ваши ответы.


Мои поклоны, прабху.
Мне кажется, что не нужно спешить, лучше с каждым вопросом по отдельности разобраться.




> Обусловленное состояние живого существа не даёт возможности познать абсолютную истину и не совершать греха по отношению к Вайшнавам и Кришне. 
> Если гуна страсти и гуна невежества поддерживается гуной благости, то неприязнь к служению Кришне - это по-моему само собой разумеющийся факт.


Тут перепутана причина и следствие: сначала джива пренебрегает Кришной и вайшнавами, а потом только обуславливается гунами. Когда мы оборачиваемся на Кришну, гуны страсти и невежества начинают отступать.
А вот гуна благости как раз освобождает нас от грехов, просветляет и дает Знание, она не поддерживает, а замещает низшие гуны: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/14/6

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Соглашусь с Вами, есть над чем задуматься. Спасибо. 

А  законы мироздания они не гуной благости обеспечиваются? Ведь поддержание данного мира оно в компетенции Господа Вишну - вероятно и законы имеют благостную природу, однако по-факту получается что как только появляется могущественное живое существо, то вместе с ним приходят и законы, которые не всегда имеют правильную природу (относительно благости), но не лишены могущества как такого.

Может быть при разных трансформациях гун и влияниях всё те же законы мироздания просто видятся таковыми ?

----------


## Keshava das

> Как тогда правильно относится к законам материального мира или к законам обусловленной жизни. Обусловленное состояние живого существа не даёт возможности познать абсолютную истину и не совершать греха по отношению к Вайшнавам и Кришне. Если гуна страсти и гуна невежества поддерживается гуной благости, то неприязнь к служению Кришне - это по-моему само собой разумеющийся факт. Мало того этот мир он как мне кажется создан для того, чтобы здесь именно этим и заниматься, не служить Кришне. 
> 
> Почему-же тогда законы этого мира таковы, что за их не соблюдение меня наказывают? Я ведь сюда за этим и пришёл, чтобы насладиться своей независимостью от Кришны, а он приходит и меня приговаривает.
> 
> Какова основная суть тонких законов Мироздания? Мне известно, что тонкая энергия более могущественна чем грубая, а духовная энергия могущественнее в миллиарды раз. Каковая их суть? Я понимаю что в кали югу ум не так хорош, и не получится их все вынашивать в уме, поэтому если кто-то может прояснить спасибо заранее.


Вишну учитывает нашу слепоту (относительно духовной жизни) и поэтому допустимо нарушение "мелких" законов, но никогда не допустимо нарушение более высокого закона. Предпочтение нужно отдавать исполнению более высоких законов.
Шрила Прабхупада как то в лекции сказал, что он нашел "формулу Мира"...
в чем же она заключается? а в том что Лунная субстанция благословляет всех нас...
это движение санкиртаны - высшее благословение всему человечеству т.к. оно распространяет лучи благословляющей луны. Этот феномен реально есть... и каждый может научиться Благословлять (через Лунную субстанцию магии Рупы Госвами). Просто читая тексты Рупы Госвами, Душа программирует реальность... Это как "закон сеяния" из нагорной проповеди... вы читаете маха-мантру и вы сеете Мир (Благословения)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А  законы мироздания они не гуной благости обеспечиваются? Ведь поддержание данного мира оно в компетенции Господа Вишну - вероятно и законы имеют благостную природу, однако по-факту получается что как только появляется могущественное живое существо, то вместе с ним приходят и законы, которые не всегда имеют правильную природу (относительно благости), но не лишены могущества как такого.
> 
> Может быть при разных трансформациях гун и влияниях всё те же законы мироздания просто видятся таковыми ?


Да, законы мироздания созданы и поддерживаются посредством материальной энергии Господа, состоящей из трех гун. В этом комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что материальный мир создает "спящая энергия Господа".
Важным моментом является понимание, что те живые существа, которые вечно служат Господу, не видят разницы между этой материальной и духовной природой:

(Фрагмент комментария Шрилы Прабхупады):

"Духовные и материальные категории возникают по воле Верховной Личности Бога, но те живые существа, которые вечно служат Господу, не видят между ними разницы. Материальный мир существует только для тех, кто хочет подражать Господу и притворяться наслаждающимся. По сути дела, материальный мир — это не что иное, как забвение изначальной Верховной Личности Бога, творца всего сущего. Различие между материей и духом создает спящая энергия Господа, когда Господь хочет предоставить живым существам, которые, подражая Ему, стремятся наслаждаться так же, как Он, соответствующие возможности. Именно для таких живых существ спящая энергия Господа создает материальный мир.." https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/24/63

14-я глава Бхагавад Гиты наиболее полно рассказывает, как действуют гуны природы, очень рекомендую для изучения: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/14

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Почему-же тогда законы этого мира таковы, что за их не соблюдение меня наказывают? Я ведь сюда за этим и пришёл, чтобы насладиться своей независимостью от Кришны, а он приходит и меня приговаривает


Нас наказывает не Кришна, мы сами себя обрекаем, когда отворачиваемся от Него. Как часть тела может быть счастлива в отрыве от всего тела? Без служения Кришне нет радости, собственно это мы и должны в конце концов осознать, пребывая в заданных условиях.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Вишну учитывает нашу слепоту (относительно духовной жизни) и поэтому допустимо нарушение "мелких" законов, но никогда не допустимо нарушение более высокого закона. Предпочтение нужно отдавать исполнению более высоких законов.
> Шрила Прабхупада как то в лекции сказал, что он нашел "формулу Мира"...
> в чем же она заключается? а в том что Лунная субстанция благословляет всех нас...
> это движение санкиртаны - высшее благословение всему человечеству т.к. оно распространяет лучи благословляющей луны. Этот феномен реально есть... и каждый может научиться Благословлять (через Лунную субстанцию магии Рупы Госвами). Просто читая тексты Рупы Госвами, Душа программирует реальность... Это как "закон сеяния" из нагорной проповеди... вы читаете маха-мантру и вы сеете Мир (Благословения)


А как такое возможно я нахожусь в мире или в состоянии ума, который соответствует тому месту, куда меня "сослали", то есть 24 элемента творения, всё для наслаждения своих чувств и "оп!" наткнулся на законы. То есть мне там не понравилось, я поэтому пришёл сюда, и тут мне опять говорят, ты должен подчиняться законам, но тогда получается противоречие. Я хочу наслаждаться, а мне говорят, ты должен подчиняться для того, чтобы наслаждаться.

Если человек обрел освобождение - мукти, то как я понимаю он находится в состоянии в котором нет места страданиям, мукти - это ведь возможность находится за рамками двойственности - которые представляют собой страдание и наслаждение, за рамками гун, вне телесной концепции. А телесная концепция она то как раз и требует подчинения определённым законам.

От кого тогда исходит законы обусловленного существования? От Кришны в котором нет самой природы наказания, от Нараяны в котором богобоязненность смешана с трансцендентальным ( вне гун )подчинением (не из страха) экстатичного толка, от Вишну, который отвечает за поддержание данного мира в состоянии необходимом для нормального функционирования - опять же обусловленных живых существ и их дальнейшего выхода из двойственности или от иных других живых существ?

Спасибо за Ваш ответ Прабху Кешава Дас.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Да, законы мироздания созданы и поддерживаются посредством материальной энергии Господа, состоящей из трех гун. В этом комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что материальный мир создает "спящая энергия Господа".
> Важным моментом является понимание, что те живые существа, которые вечно служат Господу, не видят разницы между этой материальной и духовной природой:
> 
> (Фрагмент комментария Шрилы Прабхупады):
> 
> "Духовные и материальные категории возникают по воле Верховной Личности Бога, но те живые существа, которые вечно служат Господу, не видят между ними разницы. Материальный мир существует только для тех, кто хочет подражать Господу и притворяться наслаждающимся. По сути дела, материальный мир — это не что иное, как забвение изначальной Верховной Личности Бога, творца всего сущего. Различие между материей и духом создает спящая энергия Господа, когда Господь хочет предоставить живым существам, которые, подражая Ему, стремятся наслаждаться так же, как Он, соответствующие возможности. Именно для таких живых существ спящая энергия Господа создает материальный мир.." https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/24/63
> 
> 14-я глава Бхагавад Гиты наиболее полно рассказывает, как действуют гуны природы, очень рекомендую для изучения: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/14


Да в этом Вы наверное правы, что преданные они совсем по иному видят свою подчинённость процессам мироздания. Я не знаю насколько я прав, но в одной из песней Шримад Бхагаватам Его божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, говорится от имени рассказчика , что какой - то период времени ему пришлось подчиняться по-моему Хираньякашипу или Бали Махараджу. Скорее Хираньякашипу. Однако данный факт в нём не вызвал столь возмущённого состояния, так как разум преданного иначе витдит процессы происходящее вокруг. Вот мне бы посмотреть на всё происходящее глазами чистого преданного я бы тогда своё противоречие устранил.

Но пока что всё таки мне не понятно какая энергия правит миром: Грубая Тонкая Или Духовная?.

----------


## Юра-веда

Люди крайне удачливы тем, что они могут выбраться из этого дьявольского мира. Среди людей, те, кто встали на восходящий путь - наиболее удачливы. И т.д. 
Это мир, где властвует дьявол (буддисты его называют Марой (почему-то?) - королём 6 миров страстей). 
На духовном пути святые проходят через много барьеров. Самый последний, когда - Дьявол приходит со своей армией и грозит, нападает.
Через это прошёл и Будда Шакьямуни и Сергий Радонежский, и Серафим Саровский. Иисус тоже проходил, но иначе, потому что он был посланником мира Нараяны.
Почему же дьявол так дорожит каждой душой и изо всех своих сил старается отсюда никого не выпустить? 
Да потому что все служат ему. И власть его огромна. Тут мы все рабы дьявола, который вертит каждым посредством низменных страстей, желаний. 
Можно посмотреть на этот мир как на Божье чудо, гармонию.
Но что это за гармония?
Взгляните на каждую травинку и букашку - числа им ни счесть. 
Населённость Сансары подобна пирамиде, в которой большинство находятся внизу - полное рабство. И лишь мизерная честь наверху.
При этом этот "божественный" баланс ни в коем случае нельзя нарушить, потому что, например, убери всех букашек и травинок, то вымрут остальные. 
И куда тогда денутся души? 
Для Небес они тяжелы. 
Только в Ад. 
Наверное, так. 
Получается гигантский эскалатор, по которому все без усилий движутся вниз, а чтобы попасть наверх, надо упорно взбираться по верёвочке. 
...

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Это мир, где властвует дьявол (буддисты его называют Марой (почему-то?) - королём 6 миров страстей


Получается тогда в основе мироздания лежат законы дьявола, тогда вообще не понятно. Дурьодхана он вроде как мастер по этакой "дьяволщине", а в итоге он был приговорён Верховной Личностью Господа к смерти. По идее он должен был стать номером 1 в мире законов "дьявола" а стал номером "0" в законах Бога. 
Законы по-видимому от Кришны изошли.

Вот если речь идёт о механизме, который Кришна создал для того, чтобы в Материальном мире и демоны и преданные (точнее стремящиеся к духовному развитию) были "счастливы", но демоны забыли об этом и стали посягать даже на сам механизм мироустройства вот тогда да, тогда можно смело утверждать, что законы мироздания в себе несут какую-то часть воли Кришны, но эта воля-скорее для того, чтобы дживы наслаждались отдельно от него и тоже были счастливы, тогда мне это понятно. Но в таком случае надо быть полностью уверенным в этом без единого противоречия. 

Дурйодхана вроде не собирался съедать солнце, забыв, что без него и он сам не сможет существовать, я просто не верю, что Кауравы были настолько невежественны.

----------


## Юра-веда

Всё есть законы Бога. В Сансаре эти законы справедливы, но отнюдь не милосердны, если посмотреть сколько существ мучается внизу. На одно место человека претендуют десятки тысяч "вакансий". Редкий шанс родиться человеком, не говоря уже о более высоких мирах. 
Дурьодхана - это лила Кришны. Даже если это ни так, то, ему здорово повезло (не пришлось карабкаться по верёвке, чтобы затем опять крутиться в колесе Сансары). Кришна поднял Дурьодхану "на лифте".

----------


## Юра-веда

> законы мироздания в себе несут какую-то часть воли Кришны, но эта воля-скорее для того, чтобы дживы наслаждались отдельно от него и тоже были счастливы, тогда мне это понятно.


Чем тут наслаждаться?
Дживы наслаждаются, поедая друг друга (жуя тела, сося энергии и т.д.). Этим они только сильнее оскверняются и являются пассажирами работающего на спуск "эскалатера". 
Мало кто наслаждается служа. Такие как раз "лезут по канату".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Законы ведь для обусловленных живых существ нужны? так вроде. А если эти законы для Всех одни, тогда получается никакого разнообразия. Но по факту это не возможно. 

Сколько Джив, столько Индивидуальностей, и соответственно общими для всех является, только факт наличия причины и следствия, но как известно, что одному яд, другому нектар. И это не противоположность - это разные дживы с разными представлениями о счастье, и как можно всё это организовать каким-то одним законом для всех. 

Майя же на всех по-разному влияет, а значит законы должны быть скорее всего в иллюзорном бытии, а они и воспринимаются по-разному и исполняются тоже по-разному.
.
Если только конечно данные законы берут начало в иной природе нежели Матсарья-Дхама (Дурга-Дхама), что мне пока не понятно. ?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Сколько Джив, столько Индивидуальностей, и соответственно общими для всех является, только факт наличия причины и следствия, но как известно, что одному яд, другому нектар. И это не противоположность - это разные дживы с разными представлениями о счастье, и как можно всё это организовать каким-то одним законом для всех.


Как раз заселённость об этом и говорит. Ведь жизнь в разных телах имеет свои вкусы. Удовлетворение низменных вкусов вызывает привыкание и требует больше-больше. Затем этот вкус начинает извращаться. 
А ещё те, за чей счёт эти вкусы удовлетворялись, начинают ждать своей очереди на удовлетворение. 
Сегодня ты "миллионер" (т.е. тебе многие должны), а завтра по уши в долгах.
Поэтому-то высшее учение, основанное на чистой милости и зовёт оставить даже беготню за благочестием, зовёт к бакти (к вкусу духовному). Показывает выход - в преданном служении, в накоплении сукрити. Стремление к преме.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна, дорогой! Позвольте всего несколько предложений. (Матаджи поправят меня, если я что-то наплету  :smilies: )



> Я хочу наслаждаться, а мне говорят, ты должен подчиняться для того, чтобы наслаждаться.


Если даже материальные наслаждения Вы будете выстраивать так, чтобы они были неразрывны с Кришной и делали Вас к Нему ближе, то в таком случае у Вас не будет всего того, о чем Вы пишете. Ибо в таком случае Ваши якобы "материальные" наслаждения будут для Вас как бы своего рода лекарством - временной мерой, не более. Как больному после операции какое-то время колют наркотические анальгетики - пока раны и швы не заживут, иначе от боли у него может лопнуть сердце. Ровно так же переводите этот пример и на более тонкие сферы материального существования... (Ну и, конечно, все сказанной мной будет справедливо лишь в том случае, если Вы действительно полны решимости, и у Вас есть первостепенная духовная цель - достичь Кришны.)




> Если человек обрел освобождение - мукти, то как я понимаю он находится в состоянии в котором нет места страданиям ...


Возможно ошибаюсь, но, кажется, Джива Госвами говорил (когда ему возразили, как это блаженное состояние освобождения может быть подобно пишачу), что привидению подобно не само мукти - привидению подобно именно _желание_ достичь мукти  :smilies:  В смысле, что для преданного Кришны это состояние вполне достижимо, но он не желает его - оно ему не интересно. Делайте выводы.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Vyacheslav V.P. Прабху за Ваш ответ. 

Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 9-я Его Божественной милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады: (тексты с 29-го по 33-й)

Текст 29.

шри-шука увача

экада гиришам драштум  ршайас татра сувратах
дишо витимирабхасах  курвантах самупагаман

шри-шуках увача - Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал;
экада - однажды; гиришам - Господа Шиву; драштум - увидеть;
ршайах - великие праведники; татра - в том лесу;
су-вратах - наделенные большой духовной силой; дишах - все направления;
витимира-абхасах - полностью свободные от мрака; курвантах - делающие;
самупагаман - прибыли.

Шукадева Госвами ответил: Великие святые, чье сияние рассеивало тьму, которые строго соблюдали все заповеди, как-то раз пришли к Господу Шиве в этот лес.

Tекст 30

тан вилокйамбика деви  виваса вридита бхршам
бхартур анкат самуттхайа  нивим ашв атха парйадхат

тан - всех этих праведников; вилокйа - увидев;
амбика - мать Дурга; деви - богиня; виваса - обнаженная;
вридита - застыдившаяся; бхршам - очень; бхартух - своего мужа;
анкат - с колен; самуттхайа - встав; нивим - грудь; ашу
атха - поспешно; парйадхат - прикрыла одеждой.

При виде великих святых богиня Амбика, которую они застали обнаженной, засмущалась. Она поспешно поднялась с колен своего мужа и постаралась прикрыть грудь.

Tекст 31

ршайо 'пи тайор викшйа  прасангам рамаманайох
ниврттах прайайус тасман  нара-нарайанашрамам

ршайах - все эти великие праведники; апи - однако;
тайох - их обоих; викшйа - увидев; прасангам - сексуальное общение;
рамаманайох - наслаждавшихся; ниврттах - отказались подойти ближе;
прайайух - сразу ушли; тасмат - оттуда; нара-нарайана-ашрамам - в
ашрам Нары и Нараяны.

Увидев Господа Шиву и Парвати, предающихся сексуальным наслаждениям, великие святые немедленно повернулись и отправились в ашрам Нара-Нарайаы.

Текст 32

тад идам бхагаван аха  прийайах прийа-камйайа
стханам йах правишед этат  са ваи йошид бхавед ити

тат - тогда; идам - следующее; бхагаван - Господь
Шива; аха - сказал; прийайах - своей дорогой жены;
прийа-камйайа - ради удовольствия; стханам - место; йах - каждый,
кто; правишет - войдет; этат - в это; сах - тот человек;
ваи - конечно; йошит - женщина; бхавет - станет; ити - таким
образом.

Tогда, чтобы успокоить свою жену, Господь Шива сказал:"Отныне любое живое существо мужского пола, которое придет сюда, сразу же превратится в самку_"._

Текст 33

тата урдхвам ванам тад ваи  пуруша варджайанти хи
са чанучара-самйукта  вичачара ванад ванам

татах урдхвам - с тех пор; ванам - лес;
тат - тот; ваи - особенно; пурушах - мужчины;
варджайанти - объезжают; хи - однако; са - она (женщина, в которую
превратился Садьюмна); ча - и; анучара-самйукта - сопровождаемая
подругами; вичачара - переходила; ванат ванам - из одного леса в
другой.

С тех пор ни один самец не входил в заколдованный лес. Tолько царь Судьюмна, превратившийся в женщину, вместе со своими спутниками, бродил по
лесу.
КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: В "Бхагават-гите" (2.22) говорится:

васамси джирнани йатха вихайа
  навани грхнати наро 'парани
татха сарирани вихайа джирнанй
  анйани самйати навани дехи

"Как человек, надевая новую одежду, сбрасывает старую, так и душа принимает новые материальные тела, оставляя старые, бесполезные".
	Tело подобно платью, и здесь это подтверждается. Судьюмна и все его спутники были мужчинами. Это значит, что их души были покрыты оболочкой
мужской плоти, но затем они превратились в женщин, значит, их одежда изменилась. Душа при этом осталась прежней. При помощи хирургического
вмешательства мужчина может превратиться в женщину, а женщина - в мужчину, но это не влияет на душу. Tело может меняться - в этой или в
следующей жизни. Зная, что душа перевоплощается, входя то в одно тело, то в другое, человек не должен обращать слишком много внимания на тело, которое есть не что иное, как одежда. Пандитах сама-даршинах. Tолько такой человек, понимающий, что душа - это отделенная частичка Верховного Господа,обладает истинным знанием.

Наверное в свете данных текстов можно как-то разобраться в природе законов Мироздания.

Как видно из Шримад-Бхагаватам Всемилостивый Господь Шива ради своей возлюбленной супруги внёс в территорию леса закон. Если живое существо не хочет обрести тело женщины, оно не должно вступать на данную территорию. Если же хочет, тогда пожалуйста. 

Как к этому относится?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Пожалуйста, всегда рад быть чем-либо полезен  :buket: 




> Как к этому относится?


ОтнОсится или относИт*ь*ся?  :mig:  Если первое, то кто? А если второе, то мое видение описанной ситуации опишу ниже.

Если преданный соблюдает все элементы садханы - в частности полную брахмачарью, то со временем (обычно не раньше, чем через 7-9-12 лет) у него развиваются в том числе и мистические способности, сиддхи. Сам он не стремится к подобному, все эти вещи появляются у него как некое побочное, сопутствующее основному процессу явление. (Принцип тот же, что и с мукти.) Разумеется, сиддхи можно развить и сугубо механическим путем, но по указанной выше причине опытные, зрелые преданные обычно этим не занимаются. Если кто-либо из преданных развивал их таким образом, то по моим скромным наблюдениям это было у них еще в начале их духовного пути, когда не было достаточного опыта и знаний.

Одна же из этих сиддх позволяет живому существу выходить из своего нынешнего тела и возвращаться в него же обратно, _не_ покидая его навсегда. Душа делает это в тонком, невидимом грубому глазу теле (тонкое тело ума, манас). Йог, выйдя из своего тела, может войти в тело другого человека (например в тело женщины  :smilies: ) или животного. Скажем, если бы я был йогом, то я мог бы на время выйти из моего нынешнего (мужского) тела, временно войти в тело женское, а затем (выйдя из тела женщины) вернуться обратное в свое, мужское тело. Таким образом мне необязательно покидать мое нынешнее тело навсегда.

Не знаю, ответил ли, но такое у меня вИдение Вашего вопроса. Ну, а матаджи поправят меня, если что-то не так  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Относиться - спасибо, что поправили. Грубая, тонкая, или духовная энергия устанавливает законы материального мира?.

Если использовать Ваш вариант точки зрения, тогда законы устанавливает любое живое существо, которое достигло определённого могущества - каким-же тогда законам следовать, чтобы в этом мире не стать жертвой угра - кармы? Ишвара - "Кришна" является изначальным собственником всего мироздания и знает как устроен данный мир и как должно себя вести живое существо : - действие, бездействие и запрещённое действие описаны Кришной с позиции трёх гун материального природы источником которых является сам Кришна. Сам же Кришна в Форме времени данные гуны приводит в движение, чтобы процесс жизнедеятельности живых существ, находящихся под влиянием трёх гун материальной природы имел возможность существовать видоизменяться : -рождение, - старость, - болезни и смерть. (Из материалов лекций и бхагавад-гиты)

Получается, что любое существо может издать свой собственный закон, который не очень могущественные живые существа обязаны будут соблюдать?

Однозначно Всемилостивый Господь Шива- это не любое живое существо и даже не мистик, его полномочия не расходятся с волей Верховной Личности Господа. Не корректный пример я привел, однако мне кажется вопрос поднят правильно. 

Грубые, тонкие ли духовные законы позволяют живому существу (при их соблюдении) не стать носителем угра-кармы?

----------


## Sebastyan

> точно, прибором можно посмотреть за пределы оболочек вселенной а там и вайкунтху рассмотреть  и увидеть что есть вселенные где много солнц


Вайкунтху обещать не могу, но ШБ-вселенные с множеством Солнц видят.

Далеко за примером ходить не нужно. Ближайшая к нам звездная система состоит из трех звезд: альфа центавра А,  альфа центавра В и проксима центавра, там есть уже открытые планеты.




> А?льфа Цента?вра, ? Центавра, ? Центавра AB — тройная звёздная система в созвездии Центавра. Два компонента, ? Центавра А и ? Центавра B, невооружённому глазу видны как одна звезда ?0,27m, благодаря чему ? Центавра является третьей по яркости звездой ночного неба. Третий компонент, также невидимый невооружённым глазом красный карлик Проксима Центавра или альфа Центавра C, который отстоит от яркой двойной звезды на 2,2°. Все три являются ближайшими к Солнцу звёздами, причём на данный момент Проксима несколько ближе остальных
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...B2%D1%80%D0%B0

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Вайкунтху обещать не могу, но ШБ-вселенные с множеством Солнц видят.


конечно видят, минуя аллегорическую локалоку и аллегоррические оболочки и аллегорических Полубогов  :good:

----------


## Sebastyan

> конечно видят, минуя аллегорическую локалоку и аллегоррические оболочки и аллегорических Полубогов


Локалока совершенно реальная - это пояс Койпера, он не мешает смотреть на дальние Звезды, во первых, потому что лежит только в одной плоскости, во-вторых, повесьте на окна решетку и посмотрите в окно в бинокль, Вы удивитесь, когда увидите, что решетка исчезла.

Оболочка, аналогично никак не может мешать.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Локалока совершенно реальная - это пояс Койпера


в ШБ за Локалокой мрак, соответственно там ничего не увидишь.

Вот вы в телескоп "видите" Локалоку, а Полубогов не видите. Если в этом не находите связи, то можете продолжать видеть "Локалоку", Вам никто не мешает  :smilies:  и заодно можете через пару десятков лет начать видеть Вайкунтху )) я очень рад что будет скоро построен ведический планетарий, это будет говорить что не так всё еще и плохо в эпоху кали-юги.

----------


## Sebastyan

> в ШБ за Локалокой мрак, соответственно там ничего не увидишь.



В космосе и царит МРАК, как и написано в ШБ, а когда начинаешь смотреть в телескоп, то видишь звезды-Солнца.

Вот смотрите, что видят с МКС - сущий мрак

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В космосе и царит МРАК, как и написано в ШБ, а когда начинаешь смотреть в телескоп, то видишь звезды-Солнца.



шб - Она необычайно высока — даже выше Дхрувалоки, поэтому лучи светил *никогда не выходят за образованные ею стены*.

понимаете разницу, когда звезды освещены и их видно за счет этого, а когда не освещены и их не видно за счет этого?

Если бы Вы Полубогов видели, тогда нет вопросов. Но ученые ничего не видят, и при этом говорят, что что-то видят.

Скажите Полубоги так же аллегоричны как и слоны?

----------


## Sebastyan

> шб - Она необычайно высока — даже выше Дхрувалоки, поэтому лучи светил *никогда не выходят за образованные ею стены*.
> 
> понимаете разницу, когда звезды освещены и их видно за счет этого, а когда не освещены и их не видно за счет этого?



Это гипербола, преувеличение, означающее, что там уже без фонаря нифига не видно под носом, см. как это бывает, когда МКС прячется от Солнца за Землю





> Если бы Вы Полубогов видели,


Их и видят в космосе, как святящиеся шары, резко меняющие траектории - это те, у которых лучистое тело

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Это гипербола, преувеличение, означающее


это было бы гиперболой если бы до Локалоки был свет в каждом уголке, а не полумрак. поэтому видение гиперболы притянуто за уши



> Их и видят в космосе, как святящиеся шары


как глупо  :smilies:  Полубоги это светящиеся шары. хехе

даже если так, то получается что Полубогов в их естественном виде и в естественном месте обитания ученые не видят, а вот гору Локалока видят в её естественном виде. Не сходится как не крути. 

Ученые не видят Локалоку, а видят то, что дозволено Полубогами (настоящими, а не шарами) в соответствии с временем, местом и абстоятельствами.

----------


## Sebastyan

> это было бы гиперболой если бы до Локалоки был свет в каждом уголке, а не полумрак. поэтому видение гиперболы притянуто за уши


До Локалоки, если Солнце не закрыто от Вас, то вполне можете читать книжку под ее светом, а вот после Локалоки Солнце становится одной из звезд и света от нее уже практически никакого нет, под ногами ничего не увидите.




> как глупо  Полубоги это светящиеся шары. хехе


Да, те у кого бессмертное тело - это просто светящийся шар, который, впрочем, может принять любую форму.

Те боги, у которых обычное тело - это просто пришельцы, другая цивилизация, более развитая.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> До Локалоки, если Солнце не закрыто от Вас


всё верно, а Локалока в соответствии с ШБ солнце не пропускает, поэтому прочитать ничего не удастся в самом прямом смысле, в течении постоянного времени.

а как выглядят территория местонахождения Полубогов? Полубоги ладно шары  :smilies:  а как выглядит местность их нахождения? быт Полубогов видят ученые? 
если нет, то почему? Локалоку же видят в естественном состоянии. В тем более другие вселенные видят  :smilies:

----------


## Sebastyan

> всё верно, а Локалока в соответствии с ШБ солнце не пропускает, поэтому прочитать ничего не удастся в самом прямом смысле, в течении постоянного времени.


После Локалоки становится темно не потому, что она не пропускает свет, а потому что она огромная. Пояс Койпера - это кольцо астероидов, он имеет гигантскую протяженность  (ширину кольца), поэтому за ним, Солнце уже "тусклое"




> Пояс Койпера (также известный как Пояс Эджворта-Койпера) - это регион Солнечной Системы, находящийся позади восьми планет и простирающийся *от орбиты Нептуна (на 30 а.е.) до приблизительно 50 а.е. от Солнца.* Он похож на Пояс Астероидов в том, что содержит много малых небесных тел, все остатки от образования Солнечной Системы.
> 
> Но в отличие от Пояса Астероидов, он гораздо больше - в 20 раз шире и в 20-200 раз массивнее. Как объясняет Майк Браун:
> 
> Пояс Койпера - это набор тел за пределами орбиты Нептуна, таких, что если бы не произошло ещё что-то, если бы не образовался Нептун, или если бы всё пошло немного лучше, то они бы сами собрались вместе и образовали следующую за Нептуном планету. Но вместо этого, в истории Солнечной Системы, образование Нептуна привело к тому, что эти объекты не смогли собраться вместе, так что это просто пояс вещества за Нептуном.
> http://universetoday-rus.com/blog/2016-11-13-1790


Чтобы Вам было ясне, напомню, что от Солнца до Земли 1 а.е., а тут кроме удаленности Локалоки на 30 а.е. еще и протяженность (ширина кольца) 20 а.е.





> а как выглядят территория местонахождения Полубогов? Полубоги ладно шары  а как выглядит местность их нахождения? быт Полубогов видят ученые? 
> если нет, то почему?


"Светящиеся" обитают на более высоких планах бытия, лишь иногда прилетают в наше измерение, тогда их и видят

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> "Светящиеся" обитают на более высоких планах бытия, лишь иногда прилетают в наше измерение, тогда их и видят


всё верно, логика потрясающая, осталось только не использовать двойные стандарты.

то есть их не видят потому что на высоких уровнях бытия. а когда видят это значит что они подстраиваются по наш уровень. всё верно?
Так же и Локалока и слоны и всё остальное, что подстроено под калю-югу, то видят ученые, а естественная природы скрыта.

ту локалоку которую видят ученые естественно это камни (как шары - Полубоги) а на самом деле это глухая гора не пропускающая свет, как описано в шб

кали южные ученые видят то, что дозволено кали южным ученым

----------


## Sebastyan

> Так же и Локалока и слоны и всё остальное, что подстроено под калю-югу, то видят ученые, а естественная природы скрыта.
> 
> ту локалоку которую видят ученые естественно это камни (как шары - Полубоги) а на самом деле это глухая гора не пропускающая свет, как описано


Никаких слонов нет - это аллегория, чтобы таким образом сказать про четыре рукава галактики, которая и держит Солнечную систему.

Насчет Локалоки, готов допустить, что на более высоком плане бытия она выглядит, как сплошная и ничего не пропускает, нам то что, главное, что на нашем плане бытия она никак не мешает видеть другие Брахманды со своими Солнцами.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> про четыре рукава галактики


да, если опримитивливать строение вселенной, рукава самое подходящее будет




> нам то что, главное, что на нашем плане бытия она никак не мешает видеть другие Брахманды со своими Солнцами


на тролинг походит :smilies: 
как ученые могут увидеть то, что на тонком плане скрыто? 
если на тонком плане скрыто на грубом будет скрыто в 100 раз сильнее в виде иллюзий или еще каких фокусов. 

Коперфильд вон какие иллюзии вытворял, можно было Ваших ученых подвозить и новые "законы" открывать.

всё больше рад строительству планетария в соответствии с ШБ

----------


## Sebastyan

> да, если опримитивливать строение вселенной, рукава самое подходящее будет


Не смешите мои тапки, рассказывать о слонах на полном серьезе - это инфантилизм, такие сказки впору детям рассказывть, а воспринимать их буквально просто стыдно

Так через слонов, вернее хоботы слонов, идет апелляция к нашей четырехрукавой галактике:







> как ученые могут увидеть то, что на тонком плане скрыто?


Очень просто, они не могут увидеть, они реально видят.
Луна на нашем плане - это булыжник, покрытый пылью, а на тонком плане, там, якобы, всё благоухает. Мы не видим этого благоухания, но видим на нашем плане горы пыли и камней, также и с Локалокой, на нашем плане это булыжники, они не мешают видеть иные Брахманды.




> если на тонком плане скрыто на грубом будет скрыто в 100 раз сильнее в виде иллюзий или еще каких фокусов.


Это аксиома такая, или в ШБ написано? У Вас кроме своих фантазий ничего нет, а наука всё регистрирует приборами и это можно воспроизвести на любом достойном телескопе.





> всё больше рад строительству планетария в соответствии с ШБ


Тут особо радоваться нечему, ибо молель будет говорить о невежестве древних, как это не печально звучит.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Тут особо радоваться нечему, ибо молель будет говорить о невежестве древних


называть авторов ШБ невеждами? серьезно? Ваша цель опровергнуть ШБ под добрыми лозунгами кали-южных ученых?




> Очень просто, они не могут увидеть, они реально видят.


они Брахму видят? нет. Брахма тоже аллегория для детей и инфантелизм? А если Брахму не видят, почему они должны увидеть Локалоку?




> Это аксиома такая, или в ШБ написано?


обычная логика, грубое зависит от тонкого, не наоборот

----------


## Sebastyan

> называть авторов ШБ невеждами? серьезно?


Модель в ШБ описана с позиций неподвижной Земли, в Европе инквизиция люто защищала эту крамольную модель.
Поэтому радоваться, что защищаемая инквизицией модель возродилась в новом качестве, по меньшей мере, не умно.




> они Брахму видят? нет. Брахма тоже аллегория для детей и инфантелизм? А если Брахму не видят, почему они должны увидеть Локалоку?
> 
> обычная логика, грубое зависит от тонкого, не наоборот


Брахму они не видят, они видят тот же самый план бытия, на котором мы тут пребываем.
То есть, если там есть звезды нашего плана, их видят, планеты нашего плана, их тоже видят.

Локалоку мы видим исключительно на нашем плане и исключительно потому, что она есть и на нашем плане тоже.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> защищаемая инквизицией модель


ага  :good: 



> Локалоку мы видим исключительно на нашем плане


а почему Вы решили что пояс это Локалока, ШБ описывает Локалока как гору не пропускающую свет. а пояс пропускает. 
Да даже если и так, всё равно на нашем плане нет истинной картины Локалоки. Так же как и нет истинной картины Брахмы.

И Брахму и Локалоку ученые не видят. А видят то, что позволено.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ...наука всё регистрирует приборами и это можно воспроизвести на любом достойном телескопе.
> 
> Тут особо радоваться нечему, ибо молель будет говорить о невежестве древних, как это не печально звучит.


Если наука всё регистрирует приборами, то почему она не регистрирует рай на Луне, а регистрирует одни камни на Луне?

Если древние невежественны, а ученые знающие, то почему о райской Луне знают именно древние, а ученые этого не знают?

----------


## Sebastyan

> а почему Вы решили что пояс это Локалока, ШБ описывает Локалока как гору не пропускающую свет. а пояс пропускает. 
> Да даже если и так, всё равно на нашем плане нет истинной картины Локалоки.


Я Вам уже объяснял выше, почему она  "пропускает свет".
Истинная картина Локалоки нам и не нужна, для нас Важно понимать, что иные Брахманды, описываемые в ШБ видны из нашей Брахманды с нашего плане бытия.




> И Брахму и Локалоку ученые не видят. А видят то, что позволено.


Они видят то, что свойственно для вибраций нашей плотности (нашего плана бытия).
В нашей плотности Локалока - это пояс Койпера, как она выглядит в более высоких планах мне неизвестно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это общие слова, говорящие о том, что весь материальный мир находится в теле Маха-Вишну.


Про Маха-Вишну это тоже ученые подтверждают?
А если это древние, то как им можно верить, если они по вашему невежественны?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Истинная картина Локалоки нам и не нужна, для нас Важно понимать, что иные Брахманды, описываемые в ШБ видны из нашей Брахманды с нашего плане бытия.


Вы забыли дописать, 
"описываемые в ШБ" *невежественными древними*.
Но в таком случае, почему это невежество "для нас Важно"?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если наука всё регистрирует приборами, то почему она не регистрирует рай на Луне, а регистрирует одни камни на Луне?
> 
> Если древние невежественны, а ученые знающие, то почему о райской Луне знают именно древние, а ученые этого не знают?


Так ведь и нет никаких доказательств, что Луна - это райская планета, более того, в полную Луну активируется всякая нечисть, поэтому поводов сомневаться в ее райскости предостаточно.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я Вам уже объяснял выше, почему она "пропускает свет".


но это противоречит ШБ. В ШБ Локалока не пропускает свет. а пояс пропускает, значит пояс не Локалока




> иные Брахманды, описываемые в ШБ видны из нашей Брахманды с нашего плане бытия


из нашей брахманды увидеть другую невозможно, если опираться на ШБ, как минимум оболочка земли это не позволит сделать

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вы забыли дописать, 
> "описываемые в ШБ" *невежественными древними*.
> Но в таком случае, почему это невежество "для нас Важно"?


Для меня важно не невежество, а истина, откровение которое там содержится, хотя оно и искажено представлениями о неподвижной Земле, это не обесценивает значимость откровений, просто требует вводить поправку.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так ведь и нет никаких доказательств, что Луна - это райская планета, более того, в полную Луну активируется всякая нечисть, поэтому поводов сомневаться в ее райскости предостаточно.


Ну да, из ваших постов это так и следует. К чему тогда вы позаимствовали вот этот термин Брахманда?
Тогда какой ваш следующий шаг? Запретить ШБ как сказки для детей?

----------


## Sebastyan

> из нашей брахманды увидеть другую невозможно, если опираться на ШБ, как минимум оболочка земли это не позволит сделать


Так никто и не видел другие Брахманды, пока не появились современные приборы. Вы забываете, что это записано в дикие, с точки зрения науки, времена.
Никакой инструментальной науки у людей не было, все эти виманы были не у людей, а у другой расы, называвшей себя богами

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для меня важно не невежество, а истина, откровение которое там содержится, хотя оно и искажено представлениями о неподвижной Земле, это не обесценивает значимость откровений, просто требует вводить поправку.


Как могут невежественные люди знать об истине? Во всех ваших постах вы пытаетесь доказать невежество авторов ШБ.
С другой стороны вот сейчас вы пишете что там есть откровение об истине.

Как предлагаете понять что из текста ШБ невежественно, а что истинно?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так ведь и нет никаких доказательств, что Луна - это райская планета, более того, в полную Луну активируется всякая нечисть, поэтому поводов сомневаться в ее райскости предостаточно.


В чем же тогда откровение об истине авторов ШБ, если их утверждения о "райскости" Луны, например, для вас не является доказательством?
Что вы нашли в ШБ для себя истинного. Километраж от солнца до Луны?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Так никто и не видел другие Брахманды


а откуда тогда известно что там несколько солнц может быть?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ну да, из ваших постов это так и следует. К чему тогда вы позаимствовали вот этот термин Брахманда?


Может быть Луна и была райской планетой в те далекие времена, но так ли это сейчас?

----------


## Sebastyan

> а откуда тогда известно что там несколько солнц может быть?


От пришельцев, которым поклонялись, как богам

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для меня важно не невежество, а истина, откровение которое там содержится, хотя оно и искажено представлениями о неподвижной Земле, это не обесценивает значимость откровений, просто требует вводить поправку.


А кто будет вводить поправку, если те, кто дали откровения об истине, дали его искаженно, а вы, увидевший это искажение, ранее утверждали, что видите только на нашем плане бытия.
Если вы видите только на нашем плане бытия, то как увидели искажение истины? Или истина лежит на нашем плане бытия? Если так, тогда зачем вы ранее утверждали про другие планы бытия, которые не видят ученые?

Если ученые видят истинно, а мудрецы вед ложно, то как так получается, что ученые не видят этих планов бытия, а мудрецы видят? И как так получается, что те, кто видят, ошибаются, а те, кто не видят, правы?

----------


## Sebastyan

> В чем же тогда откровение об истине авторов ШБ, если их утверждения о "райскости" Луны, например, для вас не является доказательством?


Нет, в те времена она, несомненно, такой и была, сомнение вызывает ее современный статус, слишком подозрительна связь нечисти с Луной.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Может быть Луна и была райской планетой в те далекие времена, но так ли это сейчас?


ну и? Какой вывод?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нет, в те времена она, несомненно, такой и была, сомнение вызывает ее современный статус, слишком подозрительна связь нечисти с Луной.


Кто кем был? Луны была райской или ШБ истиной?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> От пришельцев, которым поклонялись, как богам


Вы говорили что в брахманде может быть несколько солнц? на чем основано это?

----------


## Sebastyan

> А кто будет вводить поправку, если те, кто дали откровения об истине, дали его искаженно, а вы, увидевший это искажение, ранее утверждали, что видите только на нашем плане бытия.


У нас есть ключи, добытые современной наукой.
Они и позволяют вносить поправки - Земля движется вокруг Солнца, она вращается вокруг своей оси.
Эти две поправки легко превращают Бхулоку в планетарный диск Солнечной системы.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вы говорили что в брахманде может быть несколько солнц? на чем основано это?


На астрономических наблюдениях

----------


## Sebastyan

> ну и? Какой вывод?


Надо быть поосторожней с Луной, ее статус неясен. Её могли захватить иные силы

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У нас есть ключи, добытые современной наукой.
> Они и позволяют вносить поправки - Земля движется вокруг Солнца, она вращается вокруг своей оси.
> Эти две поправки легко превращают Бхулоку в планетарный диск Солнечной системы.


Про диск вы кажется писали на 10 странице, что это крамольная тема.
Какие же ключи наука добыла про райские планеты, чтобы внести поправку в вопрос о Луне? Пыль и камни?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Надо быть поосторожней с Луной, ее статус неясен. Её могли захватить иные силы


Иные силы превратили рай в пыльные камни? Какова может быть цель такого захвата? Обычно захватывают чтобы пользоваться богатством.
Ну а Марс, Венера, Юпитер? Это тоже райские планеты по ШБ.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> На астрономических наблюдениях


Вы же говорили, что другие брахманды ученые не видят, то о каких наблюдениях речь идет? то есть предположение?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Иные силы превратили рай в пыльные камни? Какова может быть цель такого захвата? Обычно захватывают чтобы пользоваться богатством.
> Ну а Марс, Венера, Юпитер? Это тоже райские планеты по ШБ.


Я не говорил, что превратили в пыль и камни. Пыль - это так выглядит на нашей плотности бытия.
Если она захвачена демонической расой, то понятно почему нечисть любит полную Луну

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вы же говорили, что другие брахманды ученые не видят


Я этого не говорил

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если ученые не видят других планов бытия, то почему они должны вносить поправки в ШБ, где эти планы описаны? Может быть наоборот, вносить поправки должен тот, кто видит больше? Может пускай мудрецы вед вносят поправки в учения ученых? Ну на том основании, что они видят то, чего ученые не видят.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ну а Марс, Венера, Юпитер? Это тоже райские планеты по ШБ.


Насчет Марса тоже сеть сомнения, там, видимо, была война, его тоже могли захватить или разрушить

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не говорил, что превратили в пыль и камни. Пыль - это так выглядит на нашей плотности бытия.
> Если она захвачена демонической расой, то понятно почему нечисть любит полную Луну


Ученые видят пыль и камни. Мудрецы видят рай. Объясните, как ученые могут со своим видением пыли и камней вносить поправки в видение рая?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если ученые не видят других планов бытия, то почему они должны вносить поправки в ШБ, где эти планы описаны? Может быть наоборот, вносить поправки должен тот, кто видит больше? Может пускай мудрецы вед вносят поправки в учения ученых? Ну на том основании, что они видят то, чего ученые не видят.


Мудрецы ШБ не видят больше, их знания также отрывочны, поэтому и нужно дополнять, чтобы прояснить картину.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Насчет Марса тоже сеть сомнения, там, видимо, была война, его тоже могли захватить или разрушить


А Венеру видимо развратили и так появились венерические болезни?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мудрецы ШБ не видят больше, их знания также отрывочны, поэтому и нужно дополнять, чтобы прояснить картину.


Их знания не отрывочны. Просто ШБ описывает духовный мир, а не материальный. Если вам нужен материальный, то почему вы не пользуетесь соответствующими шастрами, описывающими материальный мир?

Откуда вы знаете, что знания обрывочны, если видите только в этом материальном плане бытия и не видите ни тонкого, ни духовного?
Как может слепой указывать видящему что его видение отрывочно?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ученые видят пыль и камни. Мудрецы видят рай. Объясните, как ученые могут со своим видением пыли и камней вносить поправки в видение рая?


Есть подозрение, что райский план бытия нашими приборами регистрируется как электромагнитное поле планеты (то есть если поле есть, то план присутствует)
У Луны этого поля нет, поэтому я и сомневаюсь

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мудрецы ШБ не видят больше, их знания также отрывочны, поэтому и нужно дополнять, чтобы прояснить картину.


Как можно дополнять описание рая современным видением пыли и камней? Что эти камни добавят к описанию рая или духовного мира?

Хорошо, пускай рай захватили и теперь там камни и венерические болезни. Но духовный мир ведь не захвачен? Или у вас тоже сомнения? Как будете камнями и пылью дополнять видение духовного мира?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

дожились, приборы стали авторитетнее писаний и садху
и главное ладно где нибудь на другом сайте об этом бы диалоги вели, а нет, в самом нектарном месте :smilies:

----------


## Sebastyan

> Их знания не отрывочны. Просто ШБ описывает духовный мир, а не материальный.


Какая разница, Вы думаете на райском плане Земля перестанет вращаться вокруг Солнца?

----------


## Sebastyan

> дожились, приборы стали авторитетнее писаний и садху
> и главное ладно где нибудь на другом сайте об этом бы диалоги вели, а нет, в самом нектарном месте


Отсутствие электромагнитного поля у планеты - это показатель ее смерти, сомневаюсь, что рай находится на мертвой планете

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Какая разница, Вы думаете на райском плане Земля перестанет вращаться вокруг Солнца?


мудрецы говорят, что Земля не райская планета, а духовный мир лежит за пределами оболочек вселенной.
Но это вы решили что земля бывает на райском плане (кстати, где подтверждения ваших приборов этому?), а меня заставляете отвечать
на подобные вопросы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Отсутствие электромагнитного поля у планеты - это показатель ее смерти, сомневаюсь, что рай находится на мертвой планете


Ну на Меркурии есть поле. И что?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть подозрение, что райский план бытия нашими приборами регистрируется как электромагнитное поле планеты (то есть если поле есть, то план присутствует)
> У Луны этого поля нет, поэтому я и сомневаюсь


А как это подозрение связано с реальностью? Есть этому свидетельства, доказательства?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ну на Меркурии есть поле. И что?


И Солнце и Меркурий вполне могут быть райскими, поле ведь есть

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Отсутствие электромагнитного поля у планеты - это показатель ее смерти, сомневаюсь, что рай находится на мертвой планете


Что вы подразумеваете под смертью планеты? Можно не учитывать в гороскопе уже?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И Солнце и Меркурий вполне могут быть райскими, поле ведь есть


Осталось только понять почему поле является атрибутом райскости. Почему не что-то другое?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Отсутствие электромагнитного поля у планеты - это показатель ее смерти, сомневаюсь, что рай находится на мертвой планете


Какова степень научной достоверности ваших сомнений? Что об этом говорят ученые и их приборы? Есть исследования, что Меркурий и Солнце это рай? Или Земля с её полем это рай? Ученые уже измерили райскость земли? Кажется они собрались улетать с райской Земи на захваченный Марс

----------


## Sebastyan

> А как это подозрение связано с реальностью? Есть этому свидетельства, доказательства?


Если нет поля, то это просто камень, какой уж там рай

Посмотрите, как выглядит электромагнитное поле живой планеты


Вот на этих планах, вероятно, и размещены райские уровни

----------


## Sebastyan

> Что вы подразумеваете под смертью планеты? Можно не учитывать в гороскопе уже?


У человека тоже исчезает электромагнитное поле после смерти

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот на этих планах, вероятно, и размещены райские уровни


Если любой ученый скажет вот так "вероятно", то его спросят, а какова степень этой вероятности и где доказательства?
Что, электромагнитная структура вселенной описана в ШБ?

Откуда вообще идея про райские уровни на планете Земля? В ШБ этого нет. У ученых тоже нет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У человека тоже исчезает электромагнитное поле после смерти


И если он попадает в рай после смерти? То есть например на Луну, где нет электромагнитного поля. А? Как вам новая теория?
Жизнь разве означает обязательно рай? Бывает одни мучения. Вместе с электромагнитным полем.

Вот если бы вы сказали, что исчезает поле после райской жизни или появляется во время райской жизни...

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если любой ученые скажет вот так "вероятно", то есть спросят, а какова степень этой вероятности и где доказательства?
> Что, электромагнитная структура вселенной описана в ШБ?
> 
> Откуда вообще идея про райские уровни на планете Земля? В ШБ этого нет. У ученых тоже нет.


Они не обязаны быть райскими, но это уровни потенциально доступные для утонченных форм бытия, а если таких полей нет, то и раю не начем размещаться

Вот поэтому я и сомневаюсь про Луну и Марс

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Посмотрите, как выглядит электромагнитное поле живой планеты


Такую же картинку имеет ЭМ поле проводника с током. И что? железка с током это рай? Картинка уже доказательство?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Они не обязаны быть райскими, но это уровни потенциально доступные для утонченных форм бытия, а если таких полей нет, то и раю не начем размещаться.
> 
> Вот поэтому я и сомневаюсь про Луну и Марс


Откуда вы взяли, что утонченные формы бытия живут в этих полях? У вас есть доступ к утонченным формам жизни?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Такую же картинку имеет ЭМ поле проводника с током. И что? железка с током это рай? Картинка уже доказательство?


Нет, но это уже окно в тонкие измерения, на которых поля видят воочию

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот поэтому я и сомневаюсь про Луну и Марс


А про Землю не сомневаетесь? Но кажется ни ученые, ни ШБ не называют Землю раем.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нет, но это уже окно в тонкие измерения, на которых поля видят воочию


ЭМ поля это же еще не жизнь. Тем более не райская жизнь.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Откуда вы взяли, что утонченные формы бытия живут в этих полях? У вас есть доступ к утонченным формам жизни?


Я не знаю, где они живут, но планета без полей - это камень

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не знаю, где они живут, но планета без полей - это камень


То есть вы считаете признаком жизни движение стрелочки на амперметре, состоящем из постоянного магнита и катушки медного провода, и на этом веском основании считаете, что мудрецы ШБ, описывающие рай на луне - сущие невежды?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> У человека тоже исчезает электромагнитное поле после смерти


Разве это единственное, что у него исчезает после смерти? Никогда не слышал,чтобы смерть диагностировали с помощью мультиметра.

----------


## Sebastyan

> То есть вы считаете признаком жизни движение стрелочки на амперметре, состоящем из постоянного магнита и катушки медного провода, и на этом веском основании считаете, что мудрецы ШБ, описывающие рай на луне - сущие невежды?


Я не знаю, кто курировал мудрецов ШМ, какая цивилизация, но с Луной что-то не так




> Луна – демоническая планета, у которой нет собственного выхода в Тонкие миры высшего порядка, но зато у Луны есть выход на все демонические сферы как Солнечного, так и Галактического Дна Вселенной. Очень долгий период пребывания Земли на Дне Солнечной системы дал возможность расцвести на ее поверхности всем силам тьмы, и погрузить мир в условия жизни темной системы, где человек раб и кормушка своей психической энергией всей нечисти со Дна Вселенной.
> 
> Такое положение дел всегда было отображено в человеческой истории последних тысячелетий, а служители темной системы получали за служение ей огромные доходы. Лунные культы стали обычным делом, и даже изображение Луны стало основным их символом.
> 
> Почему именно Луна стала принадлежать Лунным культам, а они ей стали служить, можно догадаться легко. Потому, что именно через демонические каналы Луны было возможным воздействовать на эмоциональную систему маленького человека – физического, не достигшего эволюционной стадии человека Духовного. Лунные культы обычно не завершаются самой Луной, а направляют человеческую Психическую энергию по каналам Внешней тонкой Вселенной в инфракрасном диапазоне сфер красно-желтого уровня во все направления демонических миров. Поэтому и Марс, и Сатурн и Венера стали участвовать в культах эпохи тьмы, как полноправные объекты внимания их служителей.
> 
> Итак, Луна – демоническая планета, ограниченная в своем эволюционном развитии только первыми тремя сферами красно-оранжевого уровня, которые накладываются на поле Земли в данном диапазоне, резонируют с ней и этим влияют на все процессы, происходящие в Планетарном комплексе на указанном уровне. Это эмоциональная и детородная деятельность человека, а так же явления, связанные с подземной деятельностью магм и водных запасов планеты. http://ruklinok.info/news/2012-07-22-3082

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не знаю, кто курировал мудрецов ШМ, какая цивилизация, но с Луной что-то не так


Про Луну вам лучше спросить у Враджендры Кумара Прабху в его теме
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=12

Кстати, в вашей цитате не только Луна объект демонического культа, но и "Марс, и Сатурн и Венера".

А что, Нилова - это какой то ведический авторитет? Кем из ачарьев её авторитет признан, что вы её цитируете в качестве
аргумента?

----------


## Sebastyan

> А что, Нилова - это какой то ведический авторитет? Кем из ачарьев её авторитет признан, что вы её цитируете в качестве
> аргумента?


Я не знаю, кто такая Нилова, но данная ей информация идет в общем ключе



> Луна – паразитическая планета, не имеющая к Земле никакого отношения в плане формирования жизни на её поверхности. Эта Луна пришла извне, а до неё были Луны, которые по истине трудились на благо возникновения жизни и её процветания на Земле.
> 
> 
> Ослабление магнитных связей Луны с Землей произойдёт и в том случае, если все религии, имеющие связь с иудаизмом, перестанут существовать. Ослабление магнитных сил Луны, по отношению к Земле, немедленно отразятся на всей мировой политической жизни на Земле. Народам более не надо будет воевать, творить беззакония, обворовывать друг друга в плане природных ресурсов и территорий… Луна боле не будет влиять так, как влияет сейчас.
> http://ladaria.livejournal.com/4145572.html

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не знаю, кто такая Нилова, но данная ей информация идет в общем ключе


Что это еще за авторитет "общего ключа"? На зоне ведь тоже авторитеты. Только для свободных людей они в тюрьме.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Что это еще за авторитет "общего ключа"? .


Это синоним "мэйн стрима".
Известен же даже термин религии "лунного культа", означающий демоничность




> Лунные культы в отличие от солнечных, всегда сопровождаются чужими страданиями, иначе жертвоприношениями. Жертвоприношение это и есть страдание со стороны жертвы. А исповедующему лунные культы, как бы нужны жертвы для осуществления своих затей, так же как Луне нужен солнечный свет, для отражения его на землю. В этом суть аналогии! Солнечные культ не нуждаются в жертвах, на исполнения подобных культов требуются только внутренние ресурсы мага (его знания, воля, разум...) В таких культах обычно почитается Солнце. Солнечные культы не создают зависимость, даже наоборот ведут к независимости и свободе личности! А разве человеку богатому светлыми спектрами, нужно ещё от кого-либо быть зависимым??? Вы подумаете, скорее всего, что Солнечные культы ведут к формированию психики, отчуждения от всего мира и других людей. Но на самом деле это не так. Отчуждение существует, но не от людей и всего мира, а от мира построенном на исполнении лунных культов. Но это же естественно и логично! Какой дурак захочет иметь дело с теми, кто смотрит на него как на раба или объекта своих похотей??? Исповедующие солнечные культы, это естественные для жизни людей знания или веденье. И при накоплении вами, каких либо знаний, так или иначе, ведёт к тому, что остальные могут почерпнуть их пример, или даже вы сами захотите поделиться, но естественно не насильно. Насилие как мы знаем это признак Лунных культов. Культов поглощения дающих только заманчивый отблеск а не свет.
> 
> Солнечные и лунные культы сопровождали человечество на протяжении многих тысячелетий, и естественным образом отразилось на современном человеке и его моральных качествах. Среди таких качеств, это жить за счёт других! Это последствия насаждения лунных культов в обществе. То есть человек, всегда просит помощи, даже тогда когда сможет справиться сам, но когда справятся за тебя, так же интереснее верно? Иметь личных рабов, разве не плохо??? Ну для свободных, солнечных людей конечно быть рабом естественно не охота, да и иметь раба это опять же зависимость от раба. Исповедование лунных культов ущербна в том, что хозяин зависит от раба, ну а раб естественно не может покинуть влияния хозяина, так как подневольный... На основе всех этих культов, строятся и иерархии! Чёрные и светлые иерархии соответственно. Любая чёрная иерархия является вертикальной! То есть высший иерарх и рабы. При том в такой иерархии рабы и хозяин (высший иерарх) зависят друг от друга, при том не просто зависят, а постигнет смерть при распаде такой иерархии. Поэтому она насильственная! Светлая иерархия горизонтальная, суть иерархии заключается в том, что каждый обладая знаниями, разных уровней, делятся знаниями более высокоуровневые светлые иерархи с низкоуровневыми. Насилия при этом нет. Абсолютная независимость, даже с элементами расширения умственного и жизненного пространства, вместо закабаления как в чёрной иерархии.
> 
> Признаки лунных культов, которые сформировались в обществе, остались и даже, к сожалению, развиваются и сегодня! Первое, друзья, родители и дети, супруги, начинают рассматривать друг друга, как средство потребления и обрабатывания личных амбиций. А инструмент лунных культов- притворство, публичные обвинения и казни, лож (в худших случаях лож ради забавы), тяга манипулировать, доминировать и т.п. То есть, всё то что создаёт вертикальную иерархию и ведёт к животному началу. Кто хочет жить в таком обществе? А вот живём. Недовольны, а живём и продолжаем культивировать такое поведение...
> http://www.sunhome.ru/journal/145774

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это синоним "мэйн стрима".


Разве мэйн стрим в век, которым правит Кали, не течет в ад?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Разве мэйн стрим в век, которым правит Кали, не течет в ад?


"Царствие божие внутри нас есть"(с) Я достаточно сказал про Лунные культы, чтобы сделать вывод, осталось только спростить, а что говорит Ваше *внутреннее чувство* по поводу лунных культов?





> Вивекананда пришел к Рамакришне и сказал: «Бога нет! Я могу это доказать — Бога нет!» Он был очень логичный, скептический человек, образованный, образованный в традициях западно-философской мысли. А Рамакришна был необразованным, неграмотным: «Ладно, доказывай», — сказал он.
> Вивекананда долго говорил, выложив все имевшиеся у него доказательства. Рамакришна слушал-слушал и потом сказал- «А вот мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть, и это решающий авторитет. Все, что ты говоришь, — это аргументация. *А что говорит твое внутреннее чувство?*»
> Вивекананде это даже и в голову не приходило. Он пожал плечами. Он начитался книг, понабрался аргументов, доказательств за и против и на основе этих доказательств попытался прийти к выводу о существовании или несуществовании Бога. Но он не вглядывался внутрь, не спрашивал свое внутреннее чувство.
> Это очень глупо, но скептический ум на самом деле глуп, логический ум на самом деле глуп.
> «Твои аргументы правильны, они доставили мне удовольствие, — сказал Рамакришна, — но что я могу поделать? Ведь я же знаю! Мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть. Точно так же, как говорит, что я счастлив, что я болен, что я печален, что у меня болит живот, что сегодня я себя неважно чувствую, точно так же мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что есть Бог. Это не вопрос, по которому можно спорить».
> И Рамакришна добавил: «Я не могу этого доказать, но, если хочешь, я могу тебе это показать». До сих пор никто не говорил Вивекананде, что Бога можно показать. И прежде, чем он смог что-то сказать, Рамакришна прыгнул — а это был неистовый человек — он прыгнул и коснулся ногами груди Вивекананды. И что-то произошло, подпрыгнула какая-то энергия, и Вивекананда впал в транс, продолжавшийся три часа.
> А когда он открыл глаза, это был уже совершенно другой человек. «Ну что ты на это скажешь? — спросил Рамакришна. — Так что, есть Бог или нет Бога? Что теперь говорит твое внутреннее чувство?»
> А тот пребывал в таком покое, в таком безмолвии, которого он никогда прежде не знал. И такое ликование было внутри, такое блаженство, такое переливающее через край блаженство... И ему ничего не оставалось, как поклониться и, коснувшись ног Рамакришны, промолвить: «Да, Бог есть».
> http://www.ezobox.ru/osho/books/125/read/147.html

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Царствие божие внутри нас есть"(с) Я достаточно сказал про Лунные культы, чтобы сделать вывод, осталось только спростить, а что говорит Ваше *внутреннее чувство* по поводу лунных культов?


Царство Божие это царство Божие, а мейн стрим это как раз не "внутри нас есть", а снаружи нас есть.

Насчет Луны, лучше бы вы всё таки спросили Враджендра Кумара Прабху.

Но если хотите, вот пожалуйста,

Согласно ведам, есть 2 пути, условно назовем солнечный и лунный.

Солнечный путь означает путь Бхакти, служения. Солнце горит огнем Бхакти.
Лунный путь означает путь Сомы, наслаждения. Луна горит прохладой Сомы.
Прохлада сомы отражается от огня бхакти, как наслаждение рождается из огня преданного служения. 

Поэтому луна светит отраженным светом.

Напиток Сома, который пьют на райских планетах означает нектар, наслаждение. 

Она может рождаться из 
1) жертвенного огня бхакти (солнечный путь бхакти)
2) жертвенного огня своего накопленного благочестия (лунный путь благочестия, жертвы своей шакти)
3) жертвенного огня чужого накопленного благочестия (демонический путь насилия над чужой жертвой)

Луна, Сома, это не горячая жертва созидания, не любовь огня Бхакти, не палящее солнце, испаряющее жаркую густую душную влагу деятельности всего мира, накапливающее её в бескрайних тучах небес, нет, это наоборот, прохладный лунный свет, прохлада наслаждения, холодный огонь, то есть холодный свет, охлаждающее влияние неба, конденсирующее, создающее тяжелеющие тучи, это холодная жертва траты, опустошения, облегчения, утоления жажды наслаждений, холодный дождь, ливень, разразившийся из грозовых туч, созданных жарким солнцем Бхакти, дождь наслаждения, рожденный из вышеперечисленных трех источников.

Не важно, что демоны не светили, не грели, не испаряли влагу, не делали этих туч, не охлаждали собравшуюся в них влагу, не проливали их дождем. Главное для них, находиться под этим дождем наслаждения, утоляя свою ненасытную жажду, и ради этого заставить весь мир создавать эти тучи. Заставить солнце светить, заставить небо охлаждать, заставить воду  испаряться и накапливаться, поливая их дождем наслаждения, заставить весь мир работать на их наслаждение. И это их усилие создает в них огонь неутолимой жажды, который в конце концов и губит их неожиданно, как Нрисимхадэв Хираньякашипу.

Наслаждения находятся в раю. Но наслаждения привлекают демонов. Не имея возможности идти по первым двум путям, они идут
по третьему пути. Иными словами, их очень привлекает нектар Сомы, но не имея возможности добыть его честно, они пытаются его украсть, вот как делает всякая нечистая сила.

Пить чужую кровь, энергию, мясо, секс, спиртное, азартные игры, насилие, власть, богатство, гордость, тщеславие, другие жертвы чего-то чужого - всё это рождает Сому, опьянение с помощью жертвы, украденной у других, или жертвы тем, что украли у других.

Всё это не бесплатно, за всё это надо платить собственной деградацией.

Демон, подобно Раху, пытается, переодевшись и спрятавшись среди полубогов, украсть нектар.
Демоны воруют чужую плоть и шакти, и, жертвуя её различными способами, добывают сому.

Вот, собственно и всё, почему Луна, а также другие райские планеты, типа Венеры, Марса привлекают демонов.
Это планеты не развития, не прогресса, как солнечный путь, а наслаждения и последующей деградации в качестве
расплаты за наслаждение.

Человек просто тратит на этих райских планетах свое благочестие через то, что пьет там нектар Сомы, и потом деградирует вновь до Земного уровня. Хотя там есть возможность служить Вишну для тех, кто попал на эти планеты честно.

Свет Луны и других планет так сильно привлекает демонов, потому то это отсвет, отражение Солнца, то есть отражение Бхакти, плоды бхакти.
Демоны боятся огня Бхакти, их интересуют сразу же плоды, чтобы ими наслаждаться. Этим демоны отличаются от преданных.
Преданные находятся в огне бхакти, и потом приходят плоды. Но демонов огонь обжигает, поэтому они предпочитают нежиться
в прохладе наслаждений плодов, воруя эти плоды у других существ.

Солнечный путь (путь света) описан в БГ 8.24
_Те, кто познал Верховный Брахман, смогут войти в Него, если покинут тело днем, в период, которому покровительствуют божества огня и света, в течение двух недель, когда луна растет, и в течение шести месяцев, когда солнце движется в северном полушарии._

_Комментарий: 
... если человек случайно или намеренно покинет тело в описанный здесь благоприятный период, он сможет войти в безличное брахмаджьоти._ 

Лунный путь

_БГ 8.25
Йог, покинувший тело ночью, в период, которому покровительствует божество дыма, в течение двух недель убывающей луны и в течение шести месяцев, когда солнце движется в южном полушарии, достигает Луны, но затем возвращается на Землю.
Комментарий: 
В Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Капила Муни говорит, что люди, преуспевшие в кармической деятельности и совершившие все необходимые жертвоприношения, после смерти отправляются на Луну. Там эти души живут десять тысяч лет и наслаждаются жизнью, вкушая райский напиток сома-раса. После этого они возвращаются на Землю. Из данного описания явствует, что на Луне обитают высокоразвитые существа. Однако они могут быть недоступны нашему чувственному восприятию._

_ШБ 3.23.2
Материалисты, которые ищут чувственных удовольствий и поклоняются предкам и полубогам, попадают на Луну, где пьют напиток из сомы. Но затем они снова возвращаются на эту планету.
Комментарий: 
Луна принадлежит к числу райских планет. Попасть на эту планету можно, совершив определенные жертвоприношения, рекомендованные в Ведах, в частности обряды поклонения полубогам и предкам, при проведении которых нужно соблюдать некоторые ограничения и давать обеты. Но тот, кто попал на Луну, не может оставаться там очень долго. В Ведах сказано, что жизнь на Луне длится десять тысяч лет полубогов. Один день полубогов (двенадцать часов) равен шести земным месяцам. Луны нельзя достичь на материальном космическом корабле. На нее могут попасть только люди, которые занимаются благочестивой деятельностью в расчете на материальные наслаждения. Но даже тем, кто достиг Луны, придется вернуться на Землю, когда они исчерпают запас своей благочестивой деятельности. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.21):_

Вот эта шлока БГ 9.21
_Изведав райских удовольствий и исчерпав запас благочестивой кармы, они вновь возвращаются на бренную землю. Так те, кто следует законам трех Вед ради удовлетворения собственных чувств, получают в награду только череду рождений и смертей.
Комментарий: 

Попадая на высшие планеты, человек живет значительно дольше и получает гораздо больше возможностей для наслаждений, однако никому не позволено оставаться там вечно. Исчерпав запас благочестивой кармы, душа будет вынуждена вернуться на Землю. Тот, кто не обрел совершенного знания, описанного в «Веданта-сутре» словами джанм?дй асйа йата?, иначе говоря, тот, кто не постиг Кришну, причину всех причин, лишается возможности достичь высшей цели жизни и потому вынужден оставаться в круговороте материального бытия: то подниматься на высшие планеты, то снова возвращаться на Землю, как будто он сидит на колесе обозрения и то поднимается, то снова опускается. Вместо того чтобы подняться в духовный мир, откуда оно уже не вернется на Землю, живое существо вращается в цикле рождения и смерти, перемещаясь с одной планеты на другую. Поэтому лучше всего встать на путь преданного служения, чтобы сразу попасть в духовный мир, обрести вечную жизнь, исполненную блаженства и знания, и никогда не возвращаться в исполненный страданий материальный мир._

_ШБ 4.24.38. Комментарий:...Сома, бог Луны, наделяет живое существо способностью ощущать с помощью языка вкус пищи._

_ШБ 6.9.1
Шри Шукадева Госвами продолжал: У Вишварупы, ставшего жрецом полубогов, было три головы. Одна пила сома-расу, другая — вино, а третья ела. О царь Парикшит, я слышал об этом из достоверных источников."
ШБ 6.9.2
О царь, находясь в родстве с полубогами по линии отца, Вишварупа на виду у всех отводил каждому из них положенную долю жертвенных даров, возливая в огонь топленое масло и громко призывая полубогов мантрами индрайа идам сваха [«это для Индры»] и идам агнайе [«это для бога огня Агни»].
ШБ 6.9.3
Но, возливая масло на жертвенный огонь во благо полубогам, втайне от них Вишварупа предлагал долю жертвенных даров и демонам, с которыми был связан родственными узами со стороны матери.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Питая родственные чувства одновременно к роду полубогов и к роду демонов, Вишварупа надеялся с помощью жертвоприношений побудить Господа пролить Свою милость и на тех, и на других. Однако жертвоприношения во благо асуров Вишварупа совершал в тайне от полубогов.
ШБ 6.9.4
Но однажды царь небес Индра обнаружил, что Вишварупа обманывал полубогов, тайно поднося жертвы от имени демонов. Испугавшись, что это приведет к очередному поражению в битве с демонами, Индра в гневе обезглавил своего жреца, снеся с плеч все три его головы._

Мы видим из этих цитат, что можно изведать райских удовольствий и получить другие плоды жертвоприношений, следуя неким законам ради удовлетворения собственных чувств и даже обманным методом. Это можно делать, даже, грубо говоря, продавая душу дьяволу, то есть жертвуя самым ценным, что у нас есть ради этого удовольствия. Ну и конечно жертвуя другими во имя своего наслаждения. Вот собственно этим и занимаются демоны, нечистая сила, и поэтому пользуются такими райскими планетами, источникам света Сомы, нектара Сомы, как Луна, Венера, Марс, которые конечно райские, и светят, но поскольку светят отраженным светом, то фактически сами по прежнему являються областью тьмы (как и весь материальный мир), лишь отражающий свет солнца, свет огня преданного служения. 

То, что они область тьмы - устраивает демонов, и то, что там есть источники Сомы, еще больше привлекает демонов.

Собственно это одна из причин, почему преданных не привлекают такие райские планеты. Это планеты высших чувственных материальных удовольствий. Но то, что они находятся выше Земли, также означает, что там есть возможности для служения Вишну. Это демонам не нравится,
поэтому они предпочитают воровать Сому.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Согласно ведам, есть 2 пути, условно назовем солнечный и лунный.
> 
> Солнечный путь означает путь Бхакти, служения. Солнце горит огнем Бхакти.
> Лунный путь означает путь Сомы, наслаждения. Луна горит прохладой Сомы.
> Прохлада сомы отражается от огня бхакти, как наслаждение рождается из огня преданного служения. 
> 
> Поэтому луна светит отраженным светом.
> 
> Напиток Сома, который пьют на райских планетах означает нектар, наслаждение. 
> ...


Приятно, что Вы пытаетесь и у Вас получается говорить из благости.
Но всё, что Вы сказали - это голая философия, пересказ древних, вероятно, устаревших в этой части, текстов
Истина - это то что работает, я не могу проверить истинность написанного Вами, поэтому не могу доверять этому.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> я не могу проверить истинность написанного Вами, поэтому не могу доверять этому.


а откуда Вы знаете что Кришна есть как личность?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Но всё, что Вы сказали - это голая философия, пересказ древних, вероятно, устаревших в этой части, текстов
> Истина - это то что работает, я не могу проверить истинность написанного Вами, поэтому не могу доверять этому.


Вы легко можете это проверить множеством способов. Для самых простых методов проверки не нужно много разума. Все знают, что отдых хорош после труда, но если всё время отдыхать, то отдых надоедает. Пища хороша и вкусна после поста. Но если всё время наслаждаться изысканными блюдами, то любые блюда приедаются. Вода хороша после жажды, дождь хорош после засухи, весна хороша после зимы, музыка хороша после тишины или шума, секс хорош после воздержания, встреча хороша после разлуки, отпуск хорош после трудового года, молодость хороша после старости, здоровье хорошо после болезни, и подобно этому, рай хорош после трудов накопления благочестия.

И эта растрата (рай) не долговечна, подобно тому, как наслаждение любого вида отдыха заканчивается. А после того, как оно заканчивается, оно перестает быть наслаждением. Оно может даже превратиться в ад, как если в первый раз послушать прекрасную мелодию, она может казаться божественной, райской, но прокрути вы её в тысячный раз без перерыва, она может превратиться в ад.

Просто потому, что закончилось то, что своей жертвой рождает ощущение рая. На один раз послушать мелодию хватило накопленного жертвенного продукта, но на тысячный раз его точно не хватит. И никакого ощущения рая уже не будет.

Чтобы наслаждение вновь обрело силу, нужна вновь деятельность, порождающая накопление разных видов продуктов, пригодных для жертвы.

Бхакти же означает такую совершенную деятельность, что она, во первых, является жертвенной, то есть производит благо из накопленного продукта для жертвы, а во вторых, рождает этот самый продукт, пригодный для жертвы, а в третьих, этот продукт с каждым шагом становится всё более высокого качества. 

Таким образом, имеем, что при бхакти 
1) никогда не заканчивается деятельность (в противоположность раю, в котором деятельности нет, а есть только наслаждение результатами прошлой или чужой деятельности), 
2) деятельность эта движется по кругам к более и более совершенной, 
3) райское наслаждение, рожденное из жертвы продуктами деятельности никогда не заканчивается
4) это наслаждение постоянно усиливается и становится всё более утонченным
5) из вышперечисленного следует, что это никогда не надоедает

Вы можете проверить это из обычной жизни. Чем больше воздержание, аскезы и труд и чище мотив деятельности, тем изысканнее плоды, награды.

Это конечно еще не бхакти, но если мотив настолько чист, что жертва совершается не полубогам, а Вишну или Кришне, то это будет уже бхакти. Принцип тот же самый.

Демоны тоже делали так, усиливали аскезы (вспомните аскезы Хираньяшки и Хираньякашипу) практически до бесконечности, однако мотив оставался демоничным, поэтому лучшее, что они достигали - это всякие благословения полубогов.

Поэтому даже демонические аскезы являются доказательством того, что я написал тут и выше.

Вы эти аскезы и воздержания можете проверить на себе сами и испытать очевидную зависимость плодов от силы аскез (это проще, как для демонов), а также от мотивов, это сложнее, однако возможно.

Просто не покушайте недельку, и пища станет божественной. Пройдитесь без отдыха и под грузом и в жару по пересеченной местности 30км за день и отдых станет божественным, поживите на природе пару недель зимой (без ежедневного согревания дома) и почувствуете такую холодовую усталость, что тепло огня будет вам божественным или наоборот, поживите в пустыне пару недель, а потом переместитесь в среднюю полосу и почувствуете рай и т.д. и т.п. Если всё это будете делать ради вот "божественных" ощущений после, то вот это и есть чистая демоническая аскеза, демоническая жертва, поскольку мотивы нечисты. Но несмотря на эти нечистые мотивы, реально можно получить благословения полубогов в виде здоровья, силы, долголетия, определенного ума и т.д.

Еще примеры таких вот жертв - то, что нарушает 4 принципа. Например в наркотиках и спиртном обменивается сегодняшнее благочестие и сегодняшнее положение на улучшение сегодняшнего положения в обмен на ухудшение завтрашнего благочестия.

Пример простой - вот человек лезет в гору, ему тяжело, и он решает прыгнуть вниз. Пока он летит, ему хорошо, легко, его положение улучшилось, он даже летит, однако когда он долетит до низу, то только тогда почувствует что его благочестие ухудшилось.

Человек пьет вино, и ему делается лучше сейчас. При этом он теряет разум сейчас и получает ухудшение здоровья завтра.

Такого вот рода жертвенного обмена существует множество. 

Преданных такой обмен (прыжки с пропасти) мало интересует. Преданный как птица. Взмах (труд), и после взмаха положение улучшается (высота растет), после взмаха парение (наслаждение, отдых), при этом птица всё время в полете. Иногда она может падать, иногда взмывать ввысь, но  это всё полёт, никогда она не разбивается как те, кто взбираются на гору только для того, чтобы с неё прыгнуть.

Вот череда рождений и смертей и означает периодически взбираться на гору (в рай), только ради того, чтобы каждый раз оттуда спрыгивать и расшибать лоб.

Когда такая деятельность надоедает, человек решает стать птицей. Птица летает не ради наслаждения полетом, её мотивы более чисты. При этом кроме награды за деятельность, она всегда имеет наслаждение полетом как дополнительный бонус.

Райские наслаждения это лишь как дополнительный бонус для преданного. Совершенно не важный по сравению с тем, ради чего они действуют. Хотя это и трудно понять демонам, которые дейсвуют только ради этого бонуса.

В качестве бонуса, если вы не будете так уж привязаны к плодам, то сможете увидеть, что данный текст не является голой философией и пересказом текстов древних .

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вы легко можете это проверить множеством способов.
> 
> Таким образом, имеем, что при бхакти 
> 1) никогда не заканчивается деятельность (в противоположность раю, в котором деятельности нет, а есть только наслаждение результатами прошлой или чужой деятельности), 
> 2) деятельность эта движется по кругам к более и более совершенной, 
> 3) райское наслаждение, рожденное из жертвы продуктами деятельности никогда не заканчивается
> 4) это наслаждение постоянно усиливается и становится всё более утонченным
> 5) из вышперечисленного следует, что это никогда не надоедает


Зачем этот поток про бхакти?

Я говорил о конкретных вещах, что не могу доверять текстам ШБ про Луну.
1. Потому что у Луны нет магнитного поля, это подозрительно для райской планеты
2. Потому что Луна отождествлялась с царством нечисти во многих источниках
3. Потому что Лунный культ - это  религии подавления, жертвоприношений и страха.

Я могу доверять ШБ про Брахманду, потому что они подверждаются современной наукой, а вот про Луну не могу, учитывая, что в ШБ есть и явные ошибки, такие как незнание о вращении Земли вокруг своей оси.

----------


## Sebastyan

Попалось описание осознанного сновидения, участник которого побывал на Луне




> Как я попал на Луну - это вопрос особый. Одного моего желания было для этого мало. Мне помогли мои помощники, они же проводили, встретили и очень волновались во время моего отсутствия. Шутка ли, отправить юнца в такую даль под свою ответственность! Какой тогда был с меня спрос? Мною двигал интерес, жажда новых открытий и приключений. Ради опаснейших путешествий я был готов жертвовать всем. Всё новое я принимал с распростёртыми объятьями, хотя само это новое не всегда радовалось встрече со мной. На обратном пути были кое, какие трудности, но, слава Богу, и моему учителю, всё обошлось. Если бы не они, то вряд ли бы, мы снова встретились на Земле. Так уж получилось, что своё путешествие на Луну я начал в одном из Лунных городов. Если смотреть с большой высоты на лунный город, то взору открывается довольно мрачная картина. Однако, хочу добавить к сказанному, что улицы этого города не менее мрачные, чем сам город. Довольно длинные синевато-белые здания одинаковой этажности вытянулись на многие километры, оставляя между собой чёрные тени улиц. По нашим меркам дома у них не высокие от четырёх до пяти этажей, с довольно не приветливыми окнами. Сколько не всматривайся в тёмно-синие окна, нигде не увидишь ни огонька, ни просвета. Чёрные щели улиц, обросшие синеватыми зданиями, разбегаются в беспорядке до самого горизонта. Странно, думалось мне, видимо в этот раз я попал на обратную сторону луны. В ту ночь, когда я впервые отправился в это необычное путешествие, было полнолуние. И я попал на освещённую сторону Луны, тогда всё было бы залито белым светом. В этот раз волею судьбы я очутился на обратной стороне Луны. Как мне показалось мрачной и не приветливой. Спустившись в город, я сразу попал в одно из зданий. Никак не ожидал увидеть внутри здания столько лунного народа. Только в одном таком здании находилось около пятисот жителей. Что меня особенно удивило, так это то, что внутри пятиэтажного здания не было перегородок между этажами. Дом представлял собой коробку с узкими щелями окон, барачного типа. Внутри здания света было не больше чем снаружи. Лунные люди лежали на полках воль стен. Все они были без одежды, с туловищами светло-синего цвета. Они были очень худые, с непропорционально длинными руками, и ногами, туловища их были также вытянутые. Судя по тому, как они лежали, костного скелета у них не было. Их глаз я не видел, хотя они наверняка у них были. Вообще-то в тот раз я на них обиделся. Мой юношеский максимализм и самоуверенность, помешали задать этим необычным людям интересующие меня вопросы. Моё появление внутри лунного дома их очень рассмешило. В первый раз я пытался доказать им свои самые лучшие помыслы в отношении своих собратьев- землян. Но, видимо, они сразу поняли мою неискренность, которая была даже по отношению к самому себе. Чем больше я им доказывал и клялся в любви к своим собратьям, тем больше они смеялись. Мы довели друг друга почти до слёз. Я чуть не плакал от бессилия показать себя лучше, чем я есть на самом деле, а они смеялись надо мной. Я понял, что обмануть их нельзя. Их не только нельзя обмануть, но и говоря с ними, сам сразу же понимаешь свою истинную сущность. Сейчас, по прошествии многих лет, понимаю, насколько они были мудры. У меня создалось впечатление, что вся их жизнь заключалась в неторопливых беседах. Они крайне спокойны, медлительны с отличным чувством юмора и в то же время от них исходило ощущение холодного сарказма, больше доброго, чем злого. В тот день они мне не понравились. Как может понравиться существо, если оно намного больше знает и умеет чем ты сам? Мой интеллект, в сравнении с ними, был на уровне пятилетнего ребёнка. Они смеялись от души над хвастунишкой. Когда мне надоел их смех, то решил быстрее уйти из этого дома. Меня провожал лунный ребёнок, точнее лунный подросток. Он очень мне сочувствовал и потакал мне в моём беспокойстве после встречи и такого издевательского приёма. Он держал меня за руку, провожая по бледно-синим коридорам, пока не вывел на одну из грязных улочек. Зачем мы тогда бежали? Не знаю. За нами никто не гнался. Я специально несколько раз оглядывался. Мы долго кружили по городским улицам, одинаково светло-синим и замусоренным, пока не выбежали к краю города. Здесь мой лунный сверстник остановился и попрощался со мной: дальше иди сам, сказал он, а теперь прощай. Лунный грунт под ногами был похож, на замерзшую земную грязь. Не было видно никаких растений. Лишь изредка, где-то вдали, мелькали тени животных, похожие на небольших собак. Отойдя порядочное расстояние от города, я остановился и огляделся. Вокруг - тот же цвет, отдалённые звуки, похожие на собачий лай и бесконечная, однообразная застывшая синяя равнина. Казалось, весь воздух Луны пропитан тихой насмешливой мудростью и беззлобным смехом. Ничто не нарушает покой этой бледной застывшей атмосферы. Торжественность этой пустынной местности была во всём. Любая соринка у меня под ногами светилась всё теми же оттенками. Это остывший мир. Он накопил знания, разрушил сам себя и теперь погружён в воспоминания. Он видит всю бессмысленность своей былой славы и непрактичность прошлых достижений Лунной цивилизации. Мне понравились Лунные люди, Луна, с её просторами бледно-синего цвета. Скорее всего, моё сознание было привлечено необычностью полученных впечатлений, чем жизнь на этой «планете». Когда-нибудь я снова навещу эту загадочную планету. Если мне повезёт, то возможно узнаю намного больше о жизни этих не обычных людей. http://www.magiya.net/forum/index.ph...stvie-na-lunu/

----------


## Sebastyan

Не исключено, что Луна была захвачена и перестала быть райской планетой, хотя во времена ШБ была таковой.

Вот интересные моменты из беседы с нивата-кавачей




> Пояс астероидов около Земли — очень небольшое, но важное место в этой части пространства, для расположения Области. Фактически, некоторые из объектов в нашей солнечной системе очень важны для «космических станций» с низкой гравитацией. *Станциям в этой солнечной системе интересны прежде всего спутники с низкой силой тяжести, и главным образом, это обратная сторона Луны и пояс астероидов*, который был планетой, разрушенной миллиарды лет назад, и в меньшей степени, Марс и Венера. Массивные структуры из гипса или подземные базы, покрытые силовыми электромагнитными экранами, легко строятся для размещения сил Области. Как только часть пространства осваивается Областью и становится частью ее контролируемой территории, она считается «собственностью» Области. Космическая станция около планеты Земли важна только потому, что она находится на пути следования Области к центру галактики Млечного пути и дальше. Конечно, все в Области знают об этом — за исключением людей Земли.»
> 
> 
> ...Земля очень отдалена от центра галактики и от любой другой существенной галактической цивилизации. Эта изоляция делает ее неподходящей для использования, за исключением «пит-стопа» или стартовой точки по пути между галактиками. *Луна и астероиды являются намного более подходящими для этой цели*, потому что у них нет никакой существенной силы тяжести.
> 
> ...По большей части Область игнорирует Землю и ее жителей, кроме гарантирования того, что ресурсы самой планеты не будут надолго испорчены. Этот сектор галактики был захвачен Областью и является владением Области, чтобы поступать с ним насколько она считает лучше всего. Л*уна Земли и пояс астероидов стали постоянной базой для операций Сил Области*.
> 
> Источник: http://politvesti.com/?p=27175
> © ПолитВести


Как следует из слов нивата-кавача, Луна превращена в демонический рай - "подземную райскую планету"

----------


## Sebastyan

> Разве это единственное, что у него исчезает после смерти? Никогда не слышал,чтобы смерть диагностировали с помощью мультиметра.


У нас нет иного объективного способа констатации смерти планеты, кроме измерения ее магнитного поля. У человека нам доступно больше параметров, по которым определяется смерть, и с таким сложным способом, как измерение электромагнитного поля подозреваемого в смерти, не зачем заморачиваться, достаточно померить пульс и температуру.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ...    Как следует из слов нивата-кавача, Луна превращена в демонический рай - "подземную райскую планету" ...
> 
> ....Попалось описание осознанного сновидения, участник которого побывал на Луне...
> 
> У нас нет иного объективного способа констатации смерти планеты, кроме измерения ее магнитного поля.


Простите, разумный разговор вряд ли возможен, когда собеседник позволяет себе считать что угодно чем угодно.

----------


## Sebastyan

> разумный разговор вряд ли возможен, когда собеседник позволяет себе считать что угодно чем угодно.


Не знаю, что для Вас разум. Слепая вера в текст, которому более 8000 лет, по-моему, к разуму не имеет никакого отношения.
А вот поиск и анализ различных источников - это значительно ближе к функциям разума.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не знаю, что для Вас разум. Слепая вера в текст, которому более 8000 лет, по-моему, к разуму не имеет никакого отношения.
> А вот поиск и анализ различных источников - это значительно ближе к функциям разума.


Если вера слепая, то в ней мало проку. Да, поиск и анализ близки к разуму. Также разум означает цель. Цель эта не фиксированная, и потому с развитием разума цель тоже развивается.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если вера слепая, то в ней мало проку. Да, поиск и анализ близки к разуму. Также разум означает цель. Цель эта не фиксированная, и потому с развитием разума цель тоже развивается.


Вы склонны к пустому философствованию, у нас тут обсуждался конкретный вопрос про Луну, вот и прикладывайте свои теоретические познания о разуме к конкретной теме.
Разум должен всё ставить под сомнение, чтобы докапываться до истины, иначе никакого развития не будет

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы склонны к пустому философствованию, у нас тут обсуждался конкретный вопрос про Луну, вот и прикладывайте свои теоретические познания о разуме к конкретной теме.
> Разум должен всё ставить под сомнение, чтобы докапываться до истины, иначе никакого развития не будет


Так точно, слушаюсь, товарищ командир!

 Просто то, что для вас конкретика, для меня пустое, а то, что для меня конкретика, для вас пустое.
Я вам вполне конкретно изложил про свое конкретное видение. Если вы там видите пустоту, ну что поделаешь. Я вот тоже вижу пустоту в ваших камнях и орбитах.

Насчет что разум всё должен ставить под сомнение, нет разум работает не так. Он выбирает лучшее среди имеющегося, и смотрит, как это согласуется с его видением цели. Тогда дает полномочия. Вот у вас есть 2 девушки, на одной из которых вы думаете жениться. Разве вы ставите под сомнение? Вы просто выбираете. И имеете для этого полномочия от разума.
Или у вас два блюда, одно вкусное, а другое еще вкуснее. Что тут ставить под сомнение? Выбирайте что по карману и по вкусу.

Разум не работает с догадками или фантазиями. В них нет для него пищи. Разум практичен. Это как раз пустое философствование. У разума есть конкретная пища, которую ему дает ум из опыта по типу голод - насыщение - наслаждение - пресыщение.  Я уже про всё это писал где-то здесь. Коровы хотят травы, а пастухи хотят молока. Что тут сомневаться?

Прислушайтесь к себе, в вас есть вполне конкретные желания. И в этих желаниях нет сомнений. Вполне конкретное желание счастья. Сомнения есть как их реализовать и чтобы это было безопасно. Но если вы будете думать о звездах... Что ж, многие находят себя и в этом.

Ум нарабатывает эти цепочки и разум их все рассматривает, на некоторые дает полномочия, от некоторых отказывается. Если цепочки очень сильные, а разум слаб, то ум может свергнуть разум и стать во главе. Тогда человек превращается в животное. Он просто делает по одной цепочке, как наркоман, алкоголик, азартный игрок и т.д. Поэтому Прабхупада на время, пока разум слаб, советовал воздержаться от нарушения 4 принципов, которые создают большой соблазн для ума и дают ему большую силу, способную свергнуть разум. Но когда разум окрепнет, он сам откажется от этих вещей и от многих других, не давая им полномочия, т.к. он над ними начальник.

Но в любом случае _"Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]."_ (БГ 3.42)

Если это устройство соблюдено и работает, то высшая цель будет достигнута.

К сожалению одного "должен докапываться до истины" недостаточно чтобы докопаться до истины.

Истина это не клад под землей. Истина сама решает кому разрешить до неё докопаться, а кому не разрешить.
_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне." (БГ 10.10)_

А демонов
_"Их, завистливых и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я низвергаю в океан материального бытия, заставляя рождаться в различных демонических формах жизни. Вновь и вновь рождаясь среди демонов, они теряют возможность приблизиться ко Мне и постепенно опускаются до самых отвратительных форм существования" (БГ 16.19)_


Нужно самому соответствовать истине, не так, чтобы истину взять силой ("докапываться до неё") , а так, чтобы
стать таким, чтобы истина вошла в нас.
_"Сердце чисто созижди во мне, Боже, и дух прав обнови во утробе моей. Не отвержи мене от лица Твоего и Духа Твоего Святаго не отыми от мене."_ (Пс 50)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Кришна решил, что Кауравы заслужили смерти. Арджуна - воин убивал сторонников Дурйодханы, что они нарушили?



"В материальном мире всем повелевает Господь Маха - Вишну - всемогогущая экспансия Кришны. Поэтому, когда Господь является в материальном мире, его воплощения нисходят от Вишну.

Маха-Вишну - источник материального творения. От него исходит Гарбходакашайи Вишну, а затем Кширодакашайи Вишну. 

Как правило все воплощения Бога, которые являются в материальной вселенной, - это полные экспансии Кширодакашайи Вишну. 

*...и от бремени грехов Землю избавляет не сам Кришна, Верховная личность Бога, а экспансии Вишну*. Когда же Кришна приходит в материальный в мир, все формы Вишну приходят вместе с ним!

Различные экспансии Кришны....., а также экспансии его экспансии.... Все они соединяются и являются вместе с Верховной Личностью Бога, Кришной *в его теле*. Кришна - совершенное целое, поэтому все Его полные экспансии и воплощения всегда пребывают с Ним.

Итак, когда Кришна явился на Земле, вместе с ним пришёл и Господь Вишну. На самом деле _Кришна нисходит для того, чтобы явить свои игры Во Вриндаване, привлечь к себе те обусловленные души, которым посчастливится узнать об этих играх,ти призвать их вернуться домой, к Богу_ 

*Демонов же во Вриндаване убивал только Вишну, который является частью Кришны*._

Книга:- Кришна - Верховная личность Бога Его Божественной милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады "введение",_ 

В Кришне как в личности нет природы убийства, как я понимаю.

Законы материального бытия, как я понимаю тоже исходят от Вишну, который повелевает всем в материальном мире.

Как соотнести Вишну как личность Бога и законы мироздания и Кришну как Верховную личность Бога и свободу от законов мироздания?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Законы материального бытия, как я понимаю тоже исходят от Вишну, который повелевает всем в материальном мире.
> 
> Как соотнести Вишну как личность Бога и законы мироздания и Кришну как Верховную личность Бога и свободу от законов мироздания?


Кришна не свободен от законов, он и есть закон, закон исходит из него. Кришна стоял на стороне закона в Махабхарате, а не на стороне свободы от законов, и был даже случай, когда Вишну не согласился с Кришной насчет закона, но это говорит не о том, что Кришна свободен от законов, а о том, что закон, олицетворенный Кришной глубже, чем Вишну может это понять или чем Вишну уполномочен исполнять.

Кришна это высший закон, и в материальном мире этот закон также действует, просто этот закон - основа тех законов, что видимы нам.
Находясь в области внешней энергии, мы видим внешнее проявление законов, исходящих от Кришны. Если бы мы находились во внутренней энергии Кришны, тогда нам были бы видны внутренние законы.

Исполняя внутренние законы, мы освобождаемся от влияния внешних проявлений *НЕИСПОЛНЕНИЯ* внутренних законов.

Именно неисполнение закона повергает дживу во внешнюю материю. Наоборот, исполнение закона возвращает дживу во внутреннюю энергию Кришны.
Таким образом закон один - внутренний закон Кришны. Невозможно исполнить его, исполняя внешние проявления. Но исполняя внешнее, можно постепенно двигаться во внутреннюю область, и там уже исполнить закон полностью и, таким образом, освободиться из материи.

----------


## Yamuna Jivana das

> а откуда Вы знаете что Кришна есть как личность?


Понятие личности не совсем полно отражает суть Кришны. В современном русском языке под личностью понимают некое индивидуальное начало, которое проявляет себя в материальном мире в виде различных действий, слов или мыслей, имеющих уникальные и неповторимые свойства, такие как разумность и неповторимость до определенной степени. Кришна проявляет себя вполне как личность, если посмотреть на свидетельства исторических хроник (Махабхарата и т.п.). Он неповторим, Он творит нечто особенное, Он вполне может быть назван личностью с этой точки зрения. Бог триедин. И один из его аспектов - это Бхагаван, что означает, что ему присущи особые качества в уникальной степени. В Бхагавата Пуране сказано, что Кришна дарует жизнь всем остальным. Дать жизнь можно лишь обладая таким качеством, как любовь, которая сама по себе является особым и наивысшим признаком наличия индивидуального начала. Любое проявление любви напоминает о Том, кто стоит за ней, об изначальном источнике. Тот же, кто сомневается в существовании любви, сам достоин сомнения в его существовании, так как мёртв сразу после рождения.

----------


## Иван1

ТЕКСТ 55

? ?? ??????????? ?????????????
???????????? ????????????? ?
?? ????????? ??????????????
????? ??????? ????? ????????? ????
на хи крамаш чед иха мритйу-джанманох
шариринам асту тад атма-кармабхих
йах снеха-пашо ниджа-сарга-вриддхайе
свайам критас те там имам вивришчаси

на — не; хи — поистине; крамах — последовательность во времени; чет — если; иха — здесь (в материальном мире); мритйу — смерти; джанманох — и рождения; шариринам — обусловленных душ, воплощенных в материальных телах; асту — да будет; тат — то; атма-кармабхих — последствиями своей кармы (корыстной деятельности); йах — которые; снеха-пашах — узы любви; ниджа-сарга — собственного творения; вриддхайе — для укрепления; свайам — Сам; критах — сотворенные; те — Тобой; там — то; имам — это; вивришчаси — разрубаешь.

О Господь, Ты, конечно же, можешь возразить, что нет такого закона, по которому сын обязательно должен рождаться при жизни отца, а отец должен умирать на руках у сына, поскольку рождение и смерть каждого определяются лишь его собственной кармой. Но если законы кармы действительно так строги, что им под силу управлять даже рождением и смертью, зачем тогда нужен верховный повелитель, Бог? На это Ты скажешь, что материальная энергия не может действовать сама по себе, без вмешательства повелителя. Однако, если карма разлучает родителей с ребенком, тем самым разрывая созданные Тобой же узы любви между ними, не легче ли нам вообще перестать заботиться о наших детях и просто бросить их на произвол судьбы? Лишив нас привязанности к ребенку, побуждающей нас заботиться о нем, Ты лишний раз доказываешь Свою недальновидность и слепоту!

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Брахма-самхите» говорится: кармани нирдахати кинту ча бхакти-бхаджам, — тот, кто обратился к сознанию Кришны, преданному служению, освобождается от последствий кармы . В данном стихе роль кармы рассматривается с позиций философии карма-мимамсы, согласно которой каждый вынужден поступать в соответствии со своей кармой, а верховный повелитель обязан давать каждому ее плоды. *Однако обычной обусловленной душе не дано понять тонкие законы кармы, приводимые в действие Всевышним. Поэтому Кришна говорит, что тот, кому удается понять природу Кришны и Его власти над всем сущим, осуществляемой посредством тонких законов, по Его милости немедленно обретает освобождение.* О том же говорится и в «Брахма-самхите» (кармани нирдахати кинту ча бхакти-бхаджам). Нужно полностью положиться на верховную волю Господа и без колебаний посвятить себя преданному служению. Только так мы сможем обрести счастье как в этой жизни, так и в следующей.

----------


## Sebastyan

> "Маха-Вишну - источник материального творения. От него исходит Гарбходакашайи Вишну, а затем Кширодакашайи Вишну.


Материальная Вселенная не имеет ни конца ни начала, она ВЕЧНАЯ, но меняет свои формы.




> На следующем этапе Господь творит материальные вселенные. Во время выдоха Маха-Вишну из пор на Его теле исходит бесчисленное множество вселенных, которые во время вдоха опять входят в Его трансцендентное тело, переходя в непроявленное состояние. Проявив все эти вселенные, Господь Маха-Вишну входит в каждую из них в форме второй пуруша-аватары Гарбходакашайи-Вишну. Каждая из вселенных имеет форму яйца, огруженного семью оболочками – земли, воды, огня, воздуха, эфира, ложного эго и махат-таттвы. Войдя во вселенную, Гарбходакашайи-Вишну наполняет половину ее своим потом и ложится на воды этого своеобразного океана, океана Гарбходака.
> http://www.sambandha.ru/tvorenie_vremya_vo_vselennoy/


Здесь сравнивают рождение и умирание Брахманд (микровселенных) с выдохом и вдохом. Однако не следует думать, что в промежутке после такого  "вдоха" нет ни одной Брахманды. Когда Вы дышите, то после каждого вдоха воздух не исчезает в комнате, он все равно есть и при вдохе и при выдохе, так и тут не все Брахманды исчезают при "вдохе", но тоько те, которые вошли в Источник.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Sebastyan
Можно узнать, откуда берет начало (в шастрах) идея о Вселенной, как о микро-вселенной и тождество понятий "материальная Вселенная" и материального творения в целом? 

Спасибо!

----------


## Sebastyan

> 2 Sebastyan
> Можно узнать, откуда берет начало (в шастрах) идея о Вселенной, как о микро-вселенной и тождество понятий "материальная Вселенная" и материального творения в целом?


Вселенная Вед - это Брахманда, а размер нашей Брахманды явно указан (см. ШБ 5.20: Устройство вселенной), что и говорит о том, что ведические "Вселенные" - это всего лишь звездные системы с их планетами.

Более того, из этих текстов легко отожествить (по указанным расстояниям) два главных пояса астероидов нашей Солнечной системы с "горами" Локалока и Манасоттара соответственно:

Т.е. гора Манасоттара - это  пояс астероидов, расположенный между орбитами Марса и Юпитера, а пояс Койпера - это "гигантская кольцеобразная гора Локалока" (ШБ)




Более того, Веды хорошо описывают рождение Брахманд, откуда легко узнать рождение звездных систем из газопылевых облаков, хорошо известное современным космологам. См., например, фильм о том, как из "цветка лотоса" родился наш мир (наша звездная система).




См. также результаты современных наблюдений за формированием молодых Брахманд (звездных систем с планетами) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfW4s1gRW0Y

----------


## Sebastyan

В этом тексте наша Галактика Млечный путь называется Гарбходакашайи Вишну:



> Когда все три мира были покрыты водой, не существовало никого, кроме Гарбходакашайи Вишну, который покоился на Своем ложе - великом змее Ананте. Он как будто дремал, погруженный в Свою внутреннюю энергию, а Его внешняя энергия пребывала в бездействии. При этом глаза Господа оставались слегка приоткрытыми.
> http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=62&Itemid=164


Далее описывается, как в локальном месте  этой галактики рождается наша Брахманда - Солнечная система:



> Выйдя из чрева Господа, совокупная форма кармической деятельности живых существ приняла очертания бутона лотоса, порожденного Личностью Вишну. Повинуясь Его высшей воле, этот лотос, подобно солнцу, озарил все вокруг ярким светом и осушил безбрежные воды потопа.
> http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=62&Itemid=164


Тут наша Солнечная система, когда она была в форме протозвезды, аллегорично сравнивается с цветком лотоса.

Схематично современные астрономы это изображают так:


Таким образом,  материальная Вселенная целиком, это Маха Вишну, т.е. она есть полная его вселенская форма, а Гарбходакашаи Вишну - это то, что мы понимаем под нашей Галактикой. Таков ветвистый язык Вед

----------


## Sebastyan

Санкаршана




> Шеша выступает олицетворением вечного времени. Согласно «Бхагавата-пуране», Шеша — это аватара Бога также известная по имени Санкаршана. В Пуранах описывается, что Шеша поддерживает на колпаках своих голов все планеты Вселенной и постоянно занят воспеванием славы и имён Вишну своими бесчисленными устами.
> 
> *Ананта-шешу обычно изображают как гигантского змея, свернувшегося кольцами в космическом пространстве и плавающим в водах причинного вселенского океана.* Его кольца выступают как место отдыха для Вишну и Его вечной супруги Лакшми.


Во Вселенной огромное число галактик (проявлений Гарбходакашаи Вишну) и в каждой есть свой Санкаршана.

Современной астрофизике он известен, как рукава галактик. Вот, например, как он виден для астрономов:

Фото галактики Туманность Андромеды, снятое в инфракрасном диапазоне телескопом Спитцер (Spitzer).

----------

